# Wa Christmas Case Swap 2012



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please:

I GB Nev
II


----------



## np1962 (13/1/12)

Surely this is just a ploy to get a bigger case swap thread than the Qlders.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/1/12)

NigeP62 said:


> Surely this is just a ploy to get a bigger case swap thread than the Qlders.


Do you know how hard it is to get a Bouncy Castle at Christmas time ? :lol: 
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.

I Nev Dark Lager
II


----------



## Jimboley (13/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
> I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
> We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
> All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
> ...


----------



## Yob (13/1/12)

It's coz it takes WAckas 11 months to make up their minds :lol: 

...sorry


----------



## Jimboley (13/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.

I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA


----------



## jyo (13/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.

I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants _and_ a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery


----------



## cdbrown (13/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.

I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants _and_ a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier


----------



## dent (13/1/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants _and_ a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
5 (fight the power) - Zig - Czech Pils


----------



## keifer33 (14/1/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants _and_ a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.


I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants _and_ a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing


----------



## amiddler (16/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.


I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants _and_ a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager


----------



## Fish13 (16/1/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants _and_ a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest ale.


----------



## ledgenko (16/1/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest ale.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)


----------



## WitWonder (16/1/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest ale.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.


----------



## markymoo (16/1/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest ale.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Pale Ale or something malty englishy esb-y


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.


I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants _and_ a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest ale.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/1/12)

I was thinking (hurt) that we should organise a dead animal or parts there of and bang it on a spit ?
Zig has a spit so that's covered, I am vego so I will have some lettuce leaves and a handful of sand. :icon_drool2: 
May have a go at a bit of fish though, Doc reckons its good for my heart.
I can cover the cost of the rest of the tucker rolls, sauce, gravy or what ever.
BUT if you lots can put couple of dollars in each to cover the cadaver cost that would be appreciated.
Any one know a Butcher or a cow that only needs three legs ?
Nev


----------



## ledgenko (16/1/12)

Nev .. funny you should say that .. one of the guys who my wife works with (she is a saucy, sexy Bookkeeper who seriously looks like Natasha Henstridge from the movie Species - obviously the human and not the alien version) told her he can get fully butchered lambs for $120 .. sounded like a tops idea to me and in this situation might just be an avenue to go down .. But even a Fat sow thigh slowly cooked might be a solution ... and I know just the guy who could do and bring it along  

Matt


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/1/12)

ledgenko said:


> Nev .. funny you should say that .. one of the guys who my wife works with (she is a saucy, sexy Bookkeeper who seriously looks like Natasha Henstridge from the movie Species - obviously the human and not the alien version) told her he can get fully butchered lambs for $120 .. sounded like a tops idea to me and in this situation might just be an avenue to go down .. But even a Fat sow thigh slowly cooked might be a solution ... and I know just the guy who could do and bring it along
> 
> Matt


Whoo Hoo sounds like a plan, you had me at sexy bookkeeper. :chug: 
Nev


----------



## Fish13 (16/1/12)

Nev i have freezer full of shark...

I will bring the fish and my eldest 2 if thats okay... give the missus a break from the twins.


----------



## ledgenko (16/1/12)

Fish ... 

My trip down to Busso has been delayed by a few days ... How does Friday work for you ??? Cheers 


Matt


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/1/12)

fish13 said:


> Nev i have freezer full of shark...
> 
> I will bring the fish and my eldest 2 if thats okay... give the missus a break from the twins.


Shark is good. Yep bring the kids, there is a park just down the road if they get board or there is plenty of sand in my backyard, actually there is only sand in my backyard.Bring your own camel.
I will try and get some pavers down by then, Have a nice bar and deck area if all else fails.
Nev


----------



## Fish13 (16/1/12)

No worries Nev,

I got 2 small hammerheads yesterday but they went back and you are now giving me a good incentive to get my craypots going again.

the father in law is a brick paver too.... if you don't mind some from australind.

Matt your fermentors are here taking up space and friday works for me just make sure you call first to ensure i am not marroning.


----------



## Spoonta (16/1/12)

Nev I can get a bit of cow or lamb


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/1/12)

Spoonta said:


> Nev I can get a bit of cow or lamb


Good one its shaping up for a feast.Just need some wenches now to pour our drinks and a court jester.
Nev


----------



## Spoonta (16/1/12)

I thought jyo was comen so we got the c/j covered all we need is chicks


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (16/1/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest ale.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Pale Ale or something malty englishy esb-y 
X11 - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)

I cant promise anything but I should have a few crays by then and some Dhuie in the freezer (if they dont change the rules again).
Now - how the **** do you bottle beer ......... 
Cheers
BBB


----------



## jyo (16/1/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest ale.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Pale Ale or something malty englishy esb-y 
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale



Spoonta said:


> I thought jyo was comen so we got the c/j covered all we need is chicks



And here I was thinking I was gonna be the pig on the spit!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/1/12)

jyo said:


> I Nev - Dark Lager
> II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
> III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
> IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
> ...


 I an sure a pig would taste better, long pig not so good.
You guys rock.
How much food can we consume, its come from the south and the north.
I cant wait, how about we stuff a buffalo with crayfish then wack it up a whale (minke) then put it on the spit (Japanese style ) ?

Nev


----------



## keifer33 (17/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> ...How much food can we consume...



We have plenty of time to work up an appetite!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/1/12)

keifer33 said:


> We have plenty of time to work up an appetite!


 And there I was thinking sausage rolls and fairy bread. Ho Humm
I know JYO will go the fairy bread.
JYO + Bouncy castle + no pants + fairy bread + beer = FUN
THE LIST IS FILLING QUICK, NICE TO SEE.
Nev


----------



## ledgenko (17/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I an sure a pig would taste better, long pig not so good.
> You guys rock.
> How much food can we consume, its come from the south and the north.
> I cant wait, how about we stuff a buffalo with crayfish then wack it up a whale (minke) then put it on the spit (Japanese style ) ?
> ...



Nev, 

a quick Google search will provide you with the recipe for stuffed Camel ... its incredible how many chickens they can stick inside one of those syphalis ridden beasts when they cook them... and to imagine Australia is the main exporter of Camels in the world as they have such a limited exposure to the rest of the inbred world !!! 

I nearly brought a tea towel when I was in Kuwait a few years back .. but thought WTF would I do with a tea towel with the recipe for a stuffed camel ...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/1/12)

ledgenko said:


> Nev,
> 
> a quick Google search will provide you with the recipe for stuffed Camel ... its incredible how many chickens they can stick inside one of those syphalis ridden beasts when they cook them... and to imagine Australia is the main exporter of Camels in the world as they have such a limited exposure to the rest of the inbred world !!!
> 
> I nearly brought a tea towel when I was in Kuwait a few years back .. but thought WTF would I do with a tea towel with the recipe for a stuffed camel ...


You could stick it on your head (tea towel) and we could all try and bomb your country, you are not close to Bassendean dessert country ?
I rode a camel for 1.5 days in west India border country, was suppose to be 5 days. I hate camels.
If you have ever ridden camel you will know.
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.


I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants _and_ a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest ale.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale

ED:Just cleaning up the list


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.


I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants _and_ a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest ale.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale

ED: Admin error


----------



## eamonnfoley (17/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.


I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants _and_ a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest ale.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt


----------



## malt_shovel (17/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.


I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants _and_ a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest ale.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout

Cheers Nev for getting this up and running early on.


----------



## ledgenko (17/1/12)

Nev ... I will turn up in the whole get up if you like ??? I have the distecha and the schmargh and the head ring and a bad attitude to people who do not believe in genital mutilation and stoning people for fun !! Alcohol is the devil .. I will cast a Jihad on you all !!! BAAAAA HAAAAAAAA ... Allah is King !!! you Infidel scum ... 

Actually JYO .. i'll bring one for you too ... that way you won't get arrested for streaking like you did yesterday at the Zoo.. huh ?? 

Matt ..


----------



## mfeighan (17/1/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants _and_ a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest ale.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest 

Nev can i leave it in your store room for longer than 3 weeks?


----------



## amiddler (17/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
> I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
> We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
> Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
> ...



Was going to ask were my entry went to. Was thinking it was a bit rough to wipe me off the list before even trying the beer.

2 Gero brewers on the list and negotiations ongoing with a few more. Have to move quick as positions are filling.

Drew


----------



## jyo (17/1/12)

ledgenko said:


> Actually JYO .. i'll bring one for you too ... that way you won't get arrested for streaking like you did yesterday at the Zoo.. huh ??
> 
> Matt ..



Now, Matt. The fact that it took the zoo keepers and general public longer than 30 minutes to realise that I was actually a naked man and not a primate fondling and cavorting with the red-arsed baboons is a feat in itself


----------



## Doogiechap (17/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.
I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest ale.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8)


----------



## Stormahead (17/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.
I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest ale.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8)
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale


----------



## ledgenko (17/1/12)

jyo said:


> Now, Matt. The fact that it took the zoo keepers and general public longer than 30 minutes to realise that I was actually a naked man and not a primate fondling and cavorting with the red-arsed baboons is a feat in itself



JYO .. rumour has it that there was a tip off ... I can not confirm or deny this but just putting it out there ... However, due to the leaked photos of you and the red arsed baboon (Male BTW -- what were u thinking .. go the the one with boobs like I told you - :icon_chickcheers: ) there is a contract headed your way to be the back of Nair for their next inter national campaign .. well done ... 

I look forward to seeing you later this week to congratulate you in person ... 


Matt.. BTW ... I think you should drop the date beer in to the XMAS swap .. sounds awesome .. 
:drinks: :drinks:


----------



## jyo (17/1/12)

ledgenko said:


> JYO .. rumour has it that there was a tip off ... I can not confirm or deny this but just putting it out there ... However, due to the leaked photos of you and the red arsed baboon (Male BTW -- what were u thinking .. go the the one with boobs like I told you - :icon_chickcheers: ) there is a contract headed your way to be the back of Nair for their next inter national campaign .. well done ...
> 
> I look forward to seeing you later this week to congratulate you in person ...
> 
> ...



You, Sir, are a very funny man!! :lol: 
Re date beer: I am about to sample another one tonight. We'll see how the feedback goes this weekend. It could on the cards if all goes well.


----------



## Fish13 (17/1/12)

just change mine to a a 1st hop harvest lager/pilsner not sure yet talking with a madman at the moment to determine the recipe and then i will beg/bribe nev to see if i can brew it at his joint.....


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (18/1/12)

Drew said:


> Was going to ask were my entry went to. Was thinking it was a bit rough to wipe me off the list before even trying the beer.
> 
> 2 Gero brewers on the list and negotiations ongoing with a few more. Have to move quick as positions are filling.
> 
> Drew



Yes Drew - we will add some class to the event. And if they give us any shit we'll sort it out Gero style - get 4 or 5 carloads and smash the shit out of the house.....
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/1/12)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> Yes Drew - we will add some class to the event. And if they give us any shit we'll sort it out Gero style - get 4 or 5 carloads and smash the shit out of the house.....
> Cheers
> BBB


I though it was Beach's and cricket bats, you Gero guys do have hidden talent. Its like the Snowtown of the west or Armadale by the sea. h34r: 
Local Gero chant "we are all here because we are not all there ".
Remember you started it !
Nev


----------



## jyo (18/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I though it was Beach's and cricket bats, you Gero guys do have hidden talent. Its like the Snowtown of the west or Armadale by the sea. h34r:
> Local Gero chant "we are all here because we are not all there ".
> Remember you started it !
> Nev



Armadale is a beautiful little spot h34r: 





















If you like stabbings.


----------



## ledgenko (18/1/12)

PMSL ... Nev u are a pisser !!! Armadale by the sea ... LOL ... kinda like Swinging Pig ... = Rockingham ... 

Oh .. u were taking the piss???


Baaaaaaaa hhhhaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ledgenko (18/1/12)

John boy .... like a glove my friend !!! like a glove !!!


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (18/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I though it was Beach's and cricket bats, you Gero guys do have hidden talent. Its like the Snowtown of the west or Armadale by the sea. h34r:
> Local Gero chant "we are all here because we are not all there ".
> Remember you started it !
> Nev


No No Nev - Greenough is the Snowtown of the west. Weird shit happens there and Dongara isn't far off either. We also have other amazing tourist hotspots such as Mully, Magnet and Meeka - they are surely the jewels in the crown of the midwest ..... I am currently soaking up the atmosphere in downtown Magnet as we speak... duck

Cheers
BBB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/1/12)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> No No Nev - Greenough is the Snowtown of the west. Weird shit happens there and Dongara isn't far off either. We also have other amazing tourist hotspots such as Mully, Magnet and Meeka - they are surely the jewels in the crown of the midwest ..... I am currently soaking up the atmosphere in downtown Magnet as we speak... duck
> 
> Cheers
> BBB


I hear the fishing is great at Magnet, depends on what you want to catch .
Nev


----------



## jyo (18/1/12)

I thought I'd put this out there for any WA case swapper first, then to the rest of Perth if no one wants it. You don't have to wait til the swap to pick it up 
This was involved in an accident where someone turned on an electric stove and melted the power cord a couple of years ago at work. Naturally, I saved it from the scrap heap!

Pretty sure it's 20 litres, so would be good for mini batches. Pretty sure it would work if a QUALIFIED ELECTRICIAN rewired it. I've had for 2 years and have done nothing with it.

All I'm asking for it is a hug. Or a beer.







The damage


----------



## jyo (18/1/12)

Exposed element.


----------



## ledgenko (18/1/12)

Yep John boy .. I will pick it up Friday am  


Matty


----------



## jyo (18/1/12)

ledgenko said:


> Yep John boy .. I will pick it up Friday am
> 
> 
> Matty



Too easy. You have to expose your element though. I don't want a hug from you, Matt :lol:


----------



## Fish13 (18/1/12)

damn i was going to send it down with matt for me 

I got some ag first go to go back with you to matt. one for jyo and one for yourself.


----------



## ledgenko (18/1/12)

You are so full shit John boy ... just like the other night you said I don't like to spoon !!! or was that your wife ?? either way I know she loved it ... actually ... Oh No .. I forgot to give the customary reach around.. she did feel a little hairy (break in the "Crying game" sound track from Ace Venturer ... " is that a gun in your pocket ??... reaching for the plunger now ... you are wrong John ... WRONG !!!!


----------



## Fish13 (18/1/12)

lol now i know why your deaf matt.

jyo put it in your ear.

:lol:


----------



## ledgenko (18/1/12)

Dave ... I am working on getting you a AG set up Bro .. let me build it !!! It will be awesome .. check out my 2 rigs


----------



## ledgenko (18/1/12)

Rig 1 ...


Rig 2 ... 


spot the difference


----------



## Fish13 (18/1/12)

one is ghetto and the other is an CUB 3v....

i like the ghetto


----------



## jyo (18/1/12)

ledgenko said:


> You are so full shit John boy ... just like the other night you said I don't like to spoon !!! or was that your wife ?? either way I know she loved it ... actually ... Oh No .. I forgot to give the customary reach around.. she did feel a little hairy (break in the "Crying game" sound track from Ace Venturer ... " is that a gun in your pocket ??... reaching for the plunger now ... you are wrong John ... WRONG !!!!



Funny F###!!


----------



## drew9242 (18/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.
I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest ale.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8)
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/1/12)

Nice work Guys
This is going to be the best Christmas mixed Case ever. Sour beer anyone ?  
Nev


----------



## sinkas (18/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.
I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest ale.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8)
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/1/12)

ledgenko said:


> Rig 1 ...
> 
> 
> Rig 2 ...
> ...


Yes I see one is where you were honest the second is after you went out kocking off kegs  
Nev


----------



## ledgenko (18/1/12)

Nev ...


No .... a gift from a local international purchaser :-0


----------



## ledgenko (18/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.
I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest ale.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8)
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI -LEDGENKO - THE other one


----------



## drew9242 (18/1/12)

I didn't see this thread the other day so i was a bit confused about the Christmas case swap thing. But all is good and i throw my hat in for Albany, and brew some sub standard beer. I will have to get hold of a semi to get this whale up there though. Should have it sorted by Christmas.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/1/12)

Drew9242 said:


> I didn't see this thread the other day so i was a bit confused about the Christmas case swap thing. But all is good and i throw my hat in for Albany, and brew some sub standard beer. I will have to get hold of a semi to get this whale up there though. Should have it sorted by Christmas.


Ride the dam thing up here, or get the Japs to drop her off.


----------



## amiddler (18/1/12)

I have read many of your posts Drew9242, can't wait to meet you.

Glad Nev didn't call us inbreds BBB, best thing we did was push them all up to Northampton. h34r:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/1/12)

ledgenko said:


> Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
> I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
> We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
> Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
> ...


Ummm you cant register twice (2 times) unless you are on lithium ?
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/1/12)

Drew said:


> I have read many of your posts Drew9242, can't wait to meet you.
> 
> Glad Nev didn't call us inbreds BBB, best thing we did was push them all up to Northampton. h34r:


Yep I agree all they do up there is drink a play football.
Nev


----------



## ledgenko (18/1/12)

Nev stop picking on Albany Peeps you MOFO .... I lived in Lower King and went to ASH for yr 8 before realising there was more to life ... FFS they have a rock in the shape of a dogs head next to red rooster .. show some respect ..

 


Matt


----------



## drew9242 (18/1/12)

Drew said:


> I have read many of your posts Drew9242, can't wait to meet you.
> 
> Glad Nev didn't call us inbreds BBB, best thing we did was push them all up to Northampton. h34r:



Yea i have kept a close eye on all your posts, since i noticed you stole my name on here. And because when a drew speaks it worth listening to the dribble. But it should be good to chat to a few other brewers. Don't have SFA down here in the never never (well a couple).


----------



## drew9242 (18/1/12)

ledgenko said:


> Nev stop picking on Albany Peeps you MOFO .... I lived in Lower King and went to ASH for yr 8 before realising there was more to life ... FFS they have a rock in the shape of a dogs head next to red rooster .. show some respect ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shit you haven't been here for a while. The dog has changed to a dolphin, and red rooster has morphed into Asian cuisine. But otherwise its my big shit hole so Fk off.


----------



## ledgenko (18/1/12)

Drew9242 said:


> Shit you haven't been here for a while. The dog has changed to a dolphin, and red rooster has morphed into Asian cuisine. But otherwise its my big shit hole so Fk off.



NO ******* way !!! 

I loved my time skull ******* that Dog 


And get fucked 


 


Cheers .. gotta love a fishing town ...

Totally full of squid and hot chicks??? 

See you at the swap if not before.. 


Matt


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/1/12)

ledgenko said:


> NO ******* way !!!
> 
> I loved my time skull ******* that Dog
> 
> ...


From my last visit to the big A , Id rather frig a squid, even the back packer chicks were ugly. Kind of reminded me of Bassendean.
Nev


----------



## ledgenko (19/1/12)

Not my last visit Nev ;-) 


Hotties everywhere and everyone of them could suck start a Harley and then some .. busy month if u know what I mean ... I will never look at Woolies girls the same EVA!!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/1/12)

ledgenko said:


> Not my last visit Nev ;-)
> 
> 
> Hotties everywhere and everyone of them could suck start a Harley and then some .. busy month if u know what I mean ... I will never look at Woolies girls the same EVA!!


Pics or it never happend or that happy ending ?  
Night all
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.
I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest ale.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8)
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone

ED Morning clean up as usual, I think jyo should have his own "abuse jyo thread".
Only IV places to go then its close up, no more additions. You have till end of July to change your style, after that you will be castrated.
I think the language needs to moderated too.
Nev


----------



## Fish13 (19/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.
I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest pilsner/lager.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8)
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone

ED Morning clean up as usual, I think jyo should have his own "abuse jyo thread".
Only IV places to go then its close up, no more additions. You have till end of July to change your style, after that you will be castrated.
I think the language needs to moderated too.
Nev


yeah i have changed my recipe to reflect the hops traditional style


----------



## Glenn Brown (19/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.
I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest pilsner/lager.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8)
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager


ED Morning clean up as usual, I think jyo should have his own "abuse jyo thread".
Only IV places to go then its close up, no more additions. You have till end of July to change your style, after that you will be castrated.
I think the language needs to moderated too.
Nev


yeah i have changed my recipe to reflect the hops traditional style


----------



## mika (19/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.
I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest pilsner/lager.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8)
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII - Mika - Ich bin Berlinner Weisse * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.


----------



## ant (21/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.
I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest pilsner/lager.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8)
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII - Mika - Ich bin Berlinner Weisse * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!


----------



## Mitchlj73 (21/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.
I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest pilsner/lager.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8)
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII - Mika - Ich bin Berlinner Weisse * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/1/12)

ant said:


> Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
> I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
> We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
> Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
> ...


guys you reserve the right to change your mind till end of July then no changes are allowed. Got lock it down at some stage and i think July gives you enough time.I am brewing a keg of Cluster Bomber via randel for the day.Yumm O.
Case swap Nazi :excl: 
Nev


----------



## Bizier (21/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.
I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest pilsner/lager.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8)
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII - Mika - Ich bin Berlinner Weisse * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel 
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps


----------



## Bizier (21/1/12)

Foles, are you going to name your beer Herman?

I am here all week, try the fish.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.
I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest pilsner/lager.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8)
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII - Mika - Ich bin Berlinner Weisse * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel 
*CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 24 *
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps ( Temp on hold)
Limit was 24, you #25.BUT I will put it to the vote all in favor say Arrrrrr
Or some one may pull out if we dont get enough Arrrrrr's.
I dont mind Arrrrrrrr.
Case swap Nazi
Nev

Nev


----------



## Doogiechap (21/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.
I Nev - Dark Lager
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest pilsner/lager.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) *ARRRRRRR !!!*
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII - Mika - Ich bin Berlinner Weisse * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel 
*CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 24 *
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps ( Temp on hold)
Limit was 24, you #25.BUT I will put it to the vote all in favor say Arrrrrr
Or some one may pull out if we dont get enough Arrrrrr's.
I dont mind Arrrrrrrr.
Case swap Nazi
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.
I Nev - Dark Lager *ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest pilsner/lager.
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) *ARRRRRRR !!!*
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII - Mika - Ich bin Berlinner Weisse * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel 
*CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 24 *
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps ( Temp on hold)
Limit was 24, you #25.BUT I will put it to the vote all in favor say Arrrrrr
Or some one may pull out if we dont get enough Arrrrrr's.
I dont mind Arrrrrrrr.
Case swap Nazi
Nev


----------



## Fish13 (21/1/12)

arrrr


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.
I Nev - Dark Lager *ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest pilsner/lager. *ARRRRRRR*
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) *ARRRRRRR !!!*
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII - Mika - Ich bin Berlinner Weisse * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel 
*CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 24 *
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps ( Temp on hold)
Limit was 24, you #25.BUT I will put it to the vote all in favor say Arrrrrr
Or some one may pull out if we dont get enough Arrrrrr's.
I dont mind Arrrrrrrr.
Case swap Nazi
Nev
ED ARRRRRR adjustment.


----------



## amiddler (21/1/12)

I would think 25 is a good number. You give away 24 beers and recieve 24 beers, including yourself that is 25 brerwers. If you want one of you own brews then make 25 bottles and leave one at home for youself.

AAArrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/1/12)

Drew said:


> I would think 25 is a good number. You give away 24 beers and recieve 24 beers, including yourself that is 25 brerwers. If you want one of you own brews then make 25 bottles and leave one at home for youself.
> 
> AAArrrrrrrrrr


Mate thats why you have a job and not me, brains. BBB told me you were thick as. :lol: BTW tell him where to find some PET bottles.
Nev


----------



## ledgenko (21/1/12)

AAAAARRRRGGGGGGG 


I am happy with a 30 pack ... thoughts???


Matt 

p.s .. great date beer JYO ... Fish ... Yours look the business but how long should I leave them before drinking ??? Started to twitch ... mmmm .... Beer ...


----------



## Fish13 (21/1/12)

you could drink it tonight mate. its a goer! Jyo said leave it for 3 more weeks though


----------



## mika (21/1/12)

More is good..

AAAAARRRRGGGGGGG !!!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.
I Nev - Dark Lager *ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest pilsner/lager. *ARRRRRRR*
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) *ARRRRRRR !!!*
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII - Mika - Ich bin Berlinner Weisse * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel 
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps 
*CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25 *

Case swap Nazi
Nev
ED Final number=25


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (21/1/12)

Mr Drew's Brew's - I'm really struggling here - do I need 24 or 25 bottles now???? Why is it so difficult?? Glad i've got the whole year ...
The rest of you shut the f*#K up - you all want to know as well ....
Cheers
BBB


----------



## drew9242 (22/1/12)

Arrrr!! You can bring 25 beers and then take 1 of yours home with the other 24. Or take 24 beers and save the extra weight and leave your own beer at home.


----------



## ledgenko (22/1/12)

Nev ... lets take it to a rounded 30 pack ... I am sure we can all make 30 beers  ... besides its an extra 6 people to pick on JYO... and he told me you are built like a sculpture ... kinda hard like a rock and a bit soft around the middle and his wife picks on you when you do his dishes !!! 


Now seriously ... Please ... its a tops idea ... lets do the last 4 as big big BIG beers ... 

especially for XMas night ...


----------



## ledgenko (22/1/12)

Actually after a minute considering the option of leaving 1 beer at home .. I suggest we raffle off a the case of the 1 extra beer from everyone ... proceeds to a worthy charity ... ??? 

Thoughts ... 


I still like the 30 pack option but if we are stuck at 25 by the NAZI ... then lets be smart about it .. and make it charitable ...


Matt


----------



## jyo (22/1/12)

Seriously, if it was a hot as chick asking to come in as number 25 I would have no qualms. But I have met Bizier and he is really not that hot. A top bloke but no hot chick by any means.

Ok, I lied ARRRRRRRRRR!!!!!

I reckon we cap at 25? Unless the next few additions are strippers.


And ledgenko- I'll be coming to bed shortly so get off the Ipad.

I also think we should all have to bring an extra 2 bottles of beer (read tepid urine) for the host.


----------



## ledgenko (22/1/12)

Buggar the host and JYO I am sure being the Bikie slut u are .. You would love to .. But Nev being the super hot and sexy home brew store operator would dismiss you quick smart due to his non gayness and the fact u are as ugly as a cross between Phil Gould, Peter Matera and a fly blown sheeps arse( actually that does also cover Phil Gould) ...

Bring on the Raffle carton .. Any ARRGGGGHHHHHHS FOR THAT??


----------



## amiddler (22/1/12)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> Mr Drew's Brew's - I'm really struggling here - do I need 24 or 25 bottles now???? Why is it so difficult?? Glad i've got the whole year ...
> The rest of you shut the f*#K up - you all want to know as well ....
> Cheers
> BBB



The way I see it BBB you can bottle 25 and bring one of you own beers home or bottle 24 and don't bother drinking your own beer.
I meen, if your beer turns out so-so thats OK, you don't have to drink it.

Don't be tight, head down to IGA and pick up a new fermenter with 30 PET bottles. You will get them all back, clean them out and use them for next years case swap.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (22/1/12)

words of wisdom mr brews. How big are these pet bottles, do you need a fermenter - I dont ....
They will also come in handy for the massive chapman valley beer comp as well ... 
cheers
BBB


----------



## jyo (22/1/12)

ledgenko said:


> Phil Gould, Peter Matera and a fly blown sheeps arse( actually that does also cover Phil Gould) ...



I can't believe you said I look like Matera :lol: Surely the sheep's arse would be preferable?


----------



## amiddler (22/1/12)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> words of wisdom mr brews. How big are these pet bottles, do you need a fermenter - I dont ....
> They will also come in handy for the massive chapman valley beer comp as well ...
> cheers
> BBB



750ml I am lead to belive. I plan to buy a "Kit" for myself which will take me to 5 fermenters. I do not belive I need any more. We have nearly a year so I will look out for 2 sets of bottles for us both.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (22/1/12)

Thanks mate and I will look out too. If I get down to the big smoke soon I'll check Big W .....
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/1/12)

I have capped the case swap at 25 because not all brewers can produce 20+ liter batches. Or can they? or do they want too ?
Jyo said yesterday at the brew day he is not going pants less but opted for a mankini. :icon_drool2: 
Case swap nazi.
Nev


----------



## drew9242 (23/1/12)

I'd prefer to cap at 25. My system works best at batch of 20L. I can do more but i don't really want too.

I know this is ages away but i hope it is going to be on a saturday? It would make it a lot easier for me to work around.

Mankini on the bouncy castle, now that is a sight.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/1/12)

Drew9242 said:


> I'd prefer to cap at 25. My system works best at batch of 20L. I can do more but i don't really want too.
> 
> I know this is ages away but i hope it is going to be on a saturday? It would make it a lot easier for me to work around.
> 
> Mankini on the bouncy castle, now that is a sight.


Looking at December 1st or 8th, both are Saturdays. Its up to mob rules which date is selected.
Nev


----------



## drew9242 (23/1/12)

Ok cool my vote would be the 8th. It's me wifes Bday on the 1st. Will wait and see what the mob decides. I know i'm early but if i don't get it sorted it never happens.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/1/12)

Drew9242 said:


> Ok cool my vote would be the 8th. It's me wifes Bday on the 1st. Will wait and see what the mob decides. I know i'm early but if i don't get it sorted it never happens.


Yep I have that problem too. Just stick your preferred date next to your name.
Nev


----------



## jyo (23/1/12)

Drew9242 said:


> I'd prefer to cap at 25. My system works best at batch of 20L. I can do more but i don't really want too.
> 
> I know this is ages away but i hope it is going to be on a saturday? It would make it a lot easier for me to work around.
> 
> Mankini on the bouncy castle, now that is a sight.



And you can all take in turns at squirting me with the hose!


----------



## manticle (23/1/12)

Is Cytherea going to be there?

Don't google that if you are at work or in the company of children.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/1/12)

jyo said:


> And you can all take in turns at squirting me with the hose!


We could invite your role model Borat, Noisce !
Nev


----------



## jyo (23/1/12)

manticle said:


> Is Cytherea going to be there?
> 
> Don't google that if you are at work or in the company of children.



Great, now i have to google it!




Gryphon Brewing said:


> We could invite your role model Borat, Noisce !
> Nev



I will bring my sister also.


----------



## drew9242 (23/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.
I Nev - Dark Lager *ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! No pants and a bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest pilsner/lager. *ARRRRRRR*
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) *ARRRRRRR !!!*
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier - 8th Dec
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII - Mika - Ich bin Berlinner Weisse * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel 
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps 
*CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25 *

Case swap Nazi
Nev
ED Final number=25


----------



## jyo (23/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.
I Nev - Dark Lager *ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery *ARRRRRR* 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest pilsner/lager. *ARRRRRRR*
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) *ARRRRRRR !!!*
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier - 8th Dec
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII - Mika - Ich bin Berlinner Weisse * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel 
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps 
*CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25 *

Case swap Nazi
Nev
ED Final number=25


----------



## Spoonta (23/1/12)

aarrr


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".

IMPORTANT NEWS. Due to it is getting closer to Christmas we need to pick a date (or prune). I have put forward the 1st or the 8th December.
Mob rules so put your preference next to your name.

Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.

I Nev - Dark Lager 8th Dec
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery *ARRRRRR* 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest pilsner/lager. *ARRRRRRR*
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) *ARRRRRRR !!!*
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier - 8th Dec
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII - Mika - Ich bin Berlinner Weisse * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel 
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps 
*CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25 *

Case swap Nazi
Nev
ED Final number=25


----------



## Fish13 (23/1/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".

IMPORTANT NEWS. Due to it is getting closer to Christmas we need to pick a date (or prune). I have put forward the 1st or the 8th December.
Mob rules so put your preference next to your name.

Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.

I Nev - Dark Lager 8th Dec
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery *ARRRRRR* 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest pilsner/lager. *ARRRRRRR* - *8th dec*
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) *ARRRRRRR !!!*
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier - 8th Dec
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII - Mika - Ich bin Berlinner Weisse * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel 
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps 
*CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25 *

Case swap Nazi
Nev
ED Final number=25


----------



## Bizier (24/1/12)

Officially awesome
Arrrrrr

Date makes no difference to me when extrapolating on previous trends.


----------



## mfeighan (9/5/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".

IMPORTANT NEWS. Due to it is getting closer to Christmas we need to pick a date (or prune). I have put forward the 1st or the 8th December.
Mob rules so put your preference next to your name.

Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.

I Nev - Dark Lager 8th Dec
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery *ARRRRRR* 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest pilsner/lager. *ARRRRRRR* - *8th dec*
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest *YAAAARRRR - 1st Dec*
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) *ARRRRRRR !!!*
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier - 8th Dec
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII - Mika - Ich bin Berlinner Weisse * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel 
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps 
*CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25 *

Case swap Nazi
Nev
ED Final number=25


--------------
Planning on putting down my Swap beer this weekend still playing with numbers but looks like:
40% pils
15% Munich 1
15% Munich 2
30% Vienna

bittered to ~23 ibu with tettnager


----------



## manticle (9/5/12)

jyo said:


> Great, now i have to google it!



Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/5/12)

The invites with the details have been printed so no turning back now, date is the 8th December 2012, 12:00 start to festivities.
Nev


----------



## keifer33 (9/5/12)

Sounds good Nev. Ive marked it in my diary.


----------



## Fish13 (9/5/12)

Nev slot me in for a brew day please.


----------



## MarkT (9/5/12)

Looks like I am to late for this, but.... if anyone drops out please add me in.

I can walk to Bassendean / Success Hill train station in 15 minutes from my house and I would bring a Northern English Brown Ale


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/5/12)

MarkT said:


> Looks like I am to late for this, but.... if anyone drops out please add me in.
> 
> I can walk to Bassendean / Success Hill train station in 15 minutes from my house and I would bring a Northern English Brown Ale


Keep an eye on this thread, I am going to get everyone to confirm their participation and beers in July.
Nev


----------



## WitWonder (9/5/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> The invites with the details have been printed so no turning back now, date is the 8th December 2012, 12:00 start to festivities.
> Nev



Printed invites? Bloody hell, didn't get THAT from the big dog!  What's next, serving wenches?


----------



## jyo (9/5/12)

manticle said:


> Hope you enjoyed.



It was so 2011.




WitWonder said:


> What's next, serving wenches?



Refer to post 121....


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/5/12)

WitWonder said:


> Printed invites? Bloody hell, didn't get THAT from the big dog!  What's next, serving wenches?


The wenches could be arranged, I am sure jyo could get some slappers from Armadale to work for very little ?????
Or jyo may be into a bit of Cosplay  
Nev


----------



## jyo (9/5/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> The wenches could be arranged, I am sure jyo could get some slappers from Armadale to work for very little ?????
> Or jyo may be into a bit of Cosplay
> Nev




Leave it with me!


----------



## MarkT (9/5/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Keep an eye on this thread, I am going to get everyone to confirm their participation and beers in July.
> Nev



rgr that, will do


----------



## drew9242 (9/5/12)

jyo said:


> Leave it with me!



Great some of armadales finest! Can't wait????? I got a ute if you need to chuck them in the back. 
Got the date booked in, should be a good one.


----------



## Fish13 (10/5/12)

Okay i am scared now


----------



## davidiemma (23/6/12)

jyo said:


> Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
> I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
> We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
> Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
> ...


----------



## drew9242 (11/7/12)

Well I'm brewing me case swap beer tonight. I changed my beer to a Belgian DSA. If it doesn't work then we will resort to a wit bier.


----------



## keifer33 (11/7/12)

Timely reminder Drew. Need to add the case-swap beer to my brew list for the remainder of the year other wise Mr Nev will get angry at lazy attendees.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/9/12)

keifer33 said:


> Timely reminder Drew. Need to add the case-swap beer to my brew list for the remainder of the year other wise Mr Nev will get angry at lazy attendees.


OK time to get the whip out and beat you lazy bastards into action.
You have till September 30 to confirm your beer and participation in this years case swap.
If you dont do it your number will be put up for grabs . No questions asked  
Your Case swap Nazi Nev
Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.
I have already organized a Bouncy Castle for JYO so that will keep him happy. JYO pants are optional.
We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
Z (styles) should not exceed 2 , so no more than 2 examples of each style. Would be nice to have Z = X.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December and stored in the cool-room. So no excuses for "Ready to drink in 3 months".
Nev
Roman numerals please: and nominate your style as I dont want X wheat beers.
I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest pilsner/lager. ARRRRRRR
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier - 8th Dec
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII - Mika - Ich bin Berlinner Weisse * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
XXVI - Dave (Reserve) Belgian Strong. I'll bring a case in the hope that someone does not show. If its a spare we will just have to drink it on the day sad.gif
Case swap Nazi
Nev
ED Final number=25


----------



## dent (22/9/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest pilsner/lager. ARRRRRRR
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier - 8th Dec
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII - Mika - Ich bin Berlinner Weisse * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
XXVI - Dave (Reserve) Belgian Strong. I'll bring a case in the hope that someone does not show. If its a spare we will just have to drink it on the day sad.gif


----------



## amiddler (22/9/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA Im guessing
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest pilsner/lager. ARRRRRRR
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier - 8th Dec
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII - Mika - Ich bin Berlinner Weisse * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
XXVI - Dave (Reserve) Belgian Strong. I'll bring a case in the hope that someone does not show. If its a spare we will just have to drink it on the day sad.gif

I will get my beer there even if I can't personally make it.


----------



## keifer33 (22/9/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest pilsner/lager. ARRRRRRR
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier - 8th Dec
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII - Mika - Ich bin Berlinner Weisse * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
XXVI - Dave (Reserve) Belgian Strong. I'll bring a case in the hope that someone does not show. If its a spare we will just have to drink it on the day sad.gif


----------



## jyo (22/9/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - 1st hop harvest pilsner/lager. ARRRRRRR
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Wit Bier - 8th Dec
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII - Mika - Ich bin Berlinner Weisse * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
XXVI - Dave (Reserve) Belgian Strong. I'll bring a case in the hope that someone does not show. If its a spare we will just have to drink it on the day sad.gif

However, I have a feeling that Nev was only joking about the bouncy castle, boys. I know. I'm devo too.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/9/12)

Hom Put confirmed next to your scribble  
Nev


----------



## jyo (22/9/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Hom Put confirmed next to your scribble
> Nev



Fkn Nazi!


----------



## drew9242 (22/9/12)

jyo said:


> I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
> II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
> III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
> IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
> ...


----------



## Fish13 (22/9/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII - Mika - Ich bin Berlinner Weisse * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
XXVI - Dave (Reserve) Belgian Strong. I'll bring a case in the hope that someone does not show. If its a spare we will just have to drink it on the day sad.gif
[/quote]


----------



## thanme (24/9/12)

Jesus. How long ago did you guys organise this?? I've been living under a rock. Bugger I missed out


----------



## cdbrown (27/9/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII - Mika - Ich bin Berlinner Weisse * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
XXVI - Dave (Reserve) Belgian Strong. I'll bring a case in the hope that someone does not show. If its a spare we will just have to drink it on the day sad.gif


----------



## keifer33 (27/9/12)

NME said:


> Jesus. How long ago did you guys organise this?? I've been living under a rock. Bugger I missed out




Put your name down as a backup anyway NME as people are bound to drop out.


----------



## mika (27/9/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - Evil G - Aussie Lager
XXII -Dave - (Reserve) Belgian Strong.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25


----------



## mika (27/9/12)

keifer33 said:


> Put your name down as a backup anyway NME as people are bound to drop out.



Like me.

Haven't brewed since December or some such, not about to jump back into it in a hurry. The mojo is creeping back and I may even brew in the next couple of weeks, but not ready for a case swap. Have fun guys.


----------



## cdbrown (27/9/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - NME
XXII -Dave - (Reserve) Belgian Strong.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25


I have swapped out Evil G for NME as Evil G is unable to brew for the event.


----------



## malt_shovel (27/9/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - NME
XXII -Dave - (Reserve) Belgian Strong.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (27/9/12)

Thanks CD.
Any one else want to add there name to the reserve list ??
Nev


----------



## stanko (27/9/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Thanks CD.
> Any one else want to add there name to the reserve list ??
> Nev




Put my name down


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (27/9/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - NME
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves: Stanko


----------



## krausenhaus (27/9/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Thanks CD.
> Any one else want to add there name to the reserve list ??
> Nev




Yeah, whack us on Nev.

-Luke


----------



## thanme (27/9/12)

Hell yeah!! Thanks fellas


----------



## thanme (27/9/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit.
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves: Stanko


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (27/9/12)

Case Swap Saturday 8th December.
I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 (I am with John ... Bouncing castle, pants optional and beer .. that is Christmas in itself!! I am there for sure!!)
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit.
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves in order: Stanko, Krausenhaus,


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (27/9/12)

PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
DONT DELETE THIS PART :angry: 
Case Swap Saturday 8th December.

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA* *I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits.
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit.
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves in order: Stanko, Krausenhaus,


----------



## WitWonder (27/9/12)

PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
DONT DELETE THIS PART :angry: 
Case Swap Saturday 8th December.

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA **CONFIRMED** I have also brewed my DSA and can confirm it will be the ass beer of the case
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - cream ale
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit.
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves in order: Stanko, Krausenhaus,

PS I also reserve the right to punch sinkas in the face if he brews a light ice clone (except the fact he is bigger than me and i LUUURVE light ice.... *cough*)


----------



## Stormahead (27/9/12)

PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
DONT DELETE THIS PART mad.gif
Case Swap Saturday 8th December.

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA **CONFIRMED** I have also brewed my DSA and can confirm it will be the ass beer of the case
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red * *Like WW, I reserve the right to change this as time/enthusiasm permits. 8) ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - CONFIRMED 27/09/2012
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit.
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves in order: Stanko, Krausenhaus,


----------



## Doogiechap (27/9/12)

PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
DONT DELETE THIS PART mad.gif
Case Swap Saturday 8th December.

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA **CONFIRMED** I have also brewed my DSA and can confirm it will be the ass beer of the case
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Confirmed 27 Sept 2012 - Oirish Red ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - CONFIRMED 27/09/2012
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit.
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves in order: Stanko, Krausenhaus,


----------



## Fish13 (27/9/12)

i guess anyone heard from jimboley? Last i heard the job in yangebup didnt go so well (so i heard)......


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/9/12)

PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
DONT DELETE THIS PART mad.gif
Case Swap Saturday 8th December.

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA **CONFIRMED** I have also brewed my DSA and can confirm it will be the ass beer of the case
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale CONFIRMED 27/9
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Confirmed 27 Sept 2012 - Oirish Red ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - CONFIRMED 27/09/2012
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit.
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves in order: Stanko, Krausenhaus,
Jimboley has been PM'd , just wait and see.


----------



## thanme (28/9/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA **CONFIRMED** I have also brewed my DSA and can confirm it will be the ass beer of the case
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale CONFIRMED 27/9
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Confirmed 27 Sept 2012 - Oirish Red ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - CONFIRMED 27/09/2012
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Light ice clone
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit. - CONFIRMED 28/9/2012
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves in order: Stanko, Krausenhaus,
Jimboley has been PM'd , just wait and see.


----------



## sinkas (28/9/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA **CONFIRMED** I have also brewed my DSA and can confirm it will be the ass beer of the case
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale CONFIRMED 27/9
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Confirmed 27 Sept 2012 - Oirish Red ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - CONFIRMED 27/09/2012
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 1st dec
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit. - CONFIRMED 28/9/2012
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves in order: Stanko, Krausenhaus,
Jimboley has been PM'd , just wait and see.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/9/12)

PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
DONT DELETE THIS PART mad.gif
Case Swap Saturday 8th December.

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA **CONFIRMED** I have also brewed my DSA and can confirm it will be the ass beer of the case
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale CONFIRMED 27/9
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest
XVII - Doogiechap - Confirmed 27 Sept 2012 - Oirish Red ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - CONFIRMED 27/09/2012
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 1st dec CONFIRMED 28/09
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit. - CONFIRMED 28/9/2012
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong.
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves in order: Stanko, Krausenhaus,
Jimboley has been PM'd , just wait and see.


----------



## thanme (28/9/12)

Shit. Sorry mate. I just realised it was me who deleted the bit that said don't


----------



## davidiemma (28/9/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
> DONT DELETE THIS PART mad.gif
> Case Swap Saturday 8th December.
> 
> ...


----------



## mfeighan (28/9/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA **CONFIRMED** I have also brewed my DSA and can confirm it will be the ass beer of the case
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale CONFIRMED 27/9
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - Confirmed 28/9/12 - Liked the reminder thx nev
XVII - Doogiechap - Confirmed 27 Sept 2012 - Oirish Red ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - CONFIRMED 27/09/2012
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 1st dec CONFIRMED 28/09
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit. - CONFIRMED 28/9/2012
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - CONFIRMED 28/9/12
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - IIPA if permitted, if not, something sour perhaps
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves in order: Stanko, Krausenhaus,
Jimboley has been PM'd , just wait and see.


----------



## Bizier (28/9/12)

*PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
DONT DELETE THIS PART purple monkey dishwasher
Case Swap Saturday 8th December.*


I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA **CONFIRMED** I have also brewed my DSA and can confirm it will be the ass beer of the case
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale CONFIRMED 27/9
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - Confirmed 28/9/12 - Liked the reminder thx nev
XVII - Doogiechap - Confirmed 27 Sept 2012 - Oirish Red ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - CONFIRMED 27/09/2012
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 1st dec CONFIRMED 28/09
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit. - CONFIRMED 28/9/2012
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - CONFIRMED 28/9/12
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - Ummmm, a li'l sumpt'in CONFIRMED ARSEHOLE
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves in order: Stanko, Krausenhaus,
Jimboley has been PM'd , just wait and see.


----------



## Bizier (28/9/12)

mika said:


> The mojo is creeping back


Keep using that cream that the doctor gave you mate.

I was about to organise a celebrity charity song for you.


----------



## keifer33 (28/9/12)

Yay! Look forward to tasting one of your beers again Dan!


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (29/9/12)

PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
DONT DELETE THIS PART purple monkey dishwasher
Case Swap Saturday 8th December.


I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA **CONFIRMED** I have also brewed my DSA and can confirm it will be the ass beer of the case
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna) CONFIRMED 29/9/12
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale CONFIRMED 27/9
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - Confirmed 28/9/12 - Liked the reminder thx nev
XVII - Doogiechap - Confirmed 27 Sept 2012 - Oirish Red ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - CONFIRMED 27/09/2012
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 1st dec CONFIRMED 28/09
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit. - CONFIRMED 28/9/2012
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - CONFIRMED 28/9/12
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - Ummmm, a li'l sumpt'in CONFIRMED ARSEHOLE
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25


----------



## jyo (29/9/12)

PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
DONT DELETE THIS PART purple monkey dishwasher
Case Swap Saturday 8th December.


I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- CONFIRMED 22.9.2012 Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! ESB
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA **CONFIRMED** I have also brewed my DSA and can confirm it will be the ass beer of the case
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna) CONFIRMED 29/9/12
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale CONFIRMED 27/9
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - Confirmed 28/9/12 - Liked the reminder thx nev
XVII - Doogiechap - Confirmed 27 Sept 2012 - Oirish Red ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - CONFIRMED 27/09/2012
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 1st dec CONFIRMED 28/09
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit. - CONFIRMED 28/9/2012
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - CONFIRMED 28/9/12
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - Ummmm, a li'l sumpt'in CONFIRMING JYO IS HOT, I LOVE HIM
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/9/12)

*PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
DONT DELETE THIS PART purple monkey dishwasher
Case Swap Saturday 8th December.*


I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA **CONFIRMED** I have also brewed my DSA and can confirm it will be the ass beer of the case
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna)
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale CONFIRMED 27/9
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - Confirmed 28/9/12 - Liked the reminder thx nev
XVII - Doogiechap - Confirmed 27 Sept 2012 - Oirish Red ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - CONFIRMED 27/09/2012
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 1st dec CONFIRMED 28/09
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit. - CONFIRMED 28/9/2012
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - CONFIRMED 28/9/12
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Belgian Dubbel or Munich Dunkel
XXV - Bizier - Ummmm, a li'l sumpt'in CONFIRMED ARSEHOLE
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves in order: Stanko, Krausenhaus,

Will you arseholes stop deleting the details!  
Case swap Nazi Nev


----------



## jyo (29/9/12)

I didn't start it, I just perpetuated the omissions!

And you just deleted _my _updates, arsehole!!! (*)  















Sorry for my insolence, oh gracious Nazi Leader!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/9/12)

jyo said:


> I didn't start it, I just perpetuated the omissions!
> 
> And you just deleted _my _updates, arsehole!!! (*)
> 
> ...


Insolence can not be tolerated :drinks: 




Adolf


----------



## jyo (29/9/12)

I thought you were Rimmler?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/9/12)

jyo said:


> I thought you were Rimmler?


Adolf Rimmler :lol:


----------



## jyo (29/9/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Adolf Rimmler :lol:



lols!

CSNH

Case Swap Nazi Hom


----------



## Bizier (30/9/12)

Rimmler needs to talk like the Plutonians on ATHF.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (30/9/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> *PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
> DONT DELETE THIS PART purple monkey dishwasher
> Case Swap Saturday 8th December.*
> 
> ...


----------



## jyo (30/9/12)

Bizier said:


> Rimmler needs to talk like the Plutonians on ATHF.





:lol: :lol:


----------



## krausenhaus (2/10/12)

Few unconfirmeds in there post deadline!
How long til you resort to the eager standbys?


----------



## amiddler (5/10/12)

I brewed my addition to the case swap today, Vienna Lager. Brewed now it will have 2-3 weeks conditioning before going into thebottles. Anyone else brewed there swap beer yet? Has the date been verified? Mypreference was the 1st of December but I am just 1 brewer.

Drewy


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (5/10/12)

I'll crank my Kolsch antidote to the Vienna lager from Mr Brews next week boys - we will all survive.
BBB


----------



## Mitchlj73 (5/10/12)

PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
DONT DELETE THIS PART purple monkey dishwasher
Case Swap Saturday 8th December.


I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Jimbo - Columbus IPA
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA **CONFIRMED** I have also brewed my DSA and can confirm it will be the ass beer of the case
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna) CONFIRMED 29/9
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale CONFIRMED 27/9
XIV - Foles - Mnster Alt
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - Confirmed 28/9/12 - Liked the reminder thx nev
XVII - Doogiechap - Confirmed 27 Sept 2012 - Oirish Red ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - CONFIRMED 27/09/2012
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 1st dec CONFIRMED 28/09
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit. - CONFIRMED 28/9/2012
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - CONFIRMED 28/9/12
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel - CONFIRMED
XXV - Bizier - Ummmm, a li'l sumpt'in CONFIRMED ARSEHOLE
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves in order: Stanko, Krausenhaus,


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/10/12)

I have PM D all those on the list.
I think by the end of next week we will have to pull in some reserves so we get our full quota.
Nev


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (5/10/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I have PM D all those on the list.
> I think by the end of next week we will have to pull in some reserves so we get our full quota.
> Nev


There's hope then, I'm still keen mate. It's a 05:30 am mash in tomorrow morning either way!


----------



## Fish13 (5/10/12)

My munich lager has been racked. I will take a reading shortly but i am short  not happy jan


----------



## Bizier (6/10/12)

fish13 said:


> My munich lager has been racked. I will take a reading shortly but i am short  not happy jan


If you are nearly at volume, you can dilute with some home made de aerated water with only minor consequences. I diluted a pale 16 IBU beer for a party keg for a mate with 2.5l of water and it tasted better as a 4.2% than a 5.x%. Only one example, but it is a useful technique.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/10/12)

fish13 said:


> My munich lager has been racked. I will take a reading shortly but i am short  not happy jan


I have the Dark lager( schwartzbier) fermenting now.
I will keg then bottle it up when I get back from Viet nam.
Nev


----------



## eamonnfoley (11/10/12)

Mitch_76 said:


> PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
> DONT DELETE THIS PART purple monkey dishwasher
> Case Swap Saturday 8th December.
> 
> ...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/10/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Krausenhaus
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA **CONFIRMED** I have also brewed my DSA and can confirm it will be the ass beer of the case
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna) CONFIRMED 29/9
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale CONFIRMED 27/9
XIV -Stanko
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - Confirmed 28/9/12 - Liked the reminder thx nev
XVII - Doogiechap - Confirmed 27 Sept 2012 - Oirish Red ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - CONFIRMED 27/09/2012
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 1st dec CONFIRMED 28/09
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit. - CONFIRMED 28/9/2012
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - CONFIRMED 28/9/12
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel - CONFIRMED
XXV - Bizier - Ummmm, a li'l sumpt'in CONFIRMED ARSEHOLE
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves in order: ,


----------



## stanko (11/10/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
> II Krausenhaus
> III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
> IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
> ...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (12/10/12)

PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
DONT DELETE THIS PART purple monkey dishwasher <_< 
Case Swap Saturday 8th December.

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Krausenhaus
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA **CONFIRMED** I have also brewed my DSA and can confirm it will be the ass beer of the case
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna) CONFIRMED 29/9
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale CONFIRMED 27/9
XIV -Stanko-CONFIRMED Munich Dunkel
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - Confirmed 28/9/12 - Liked the reminder thx nev
XVII - Doogiechap - Confirmed 27 Sept 2012 - Oirish Red ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - CONFIRMED 27/09/2012
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 1st dec CONFIRMED 28/09
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit. - CONFIRMED 28/9/2012
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - CONFIRMED 28/9/12
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel - CONFIRMED
XXV - Bizier - Ummmm, a li'l sumpt'in CONFIRMED ARSEHOLE
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves in order: ,


----------



## krausenhaus (12/10/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Krausenhaus - NZPA - CONFIRMED 11/10/2012
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA **CONFIRMED** I have also brewed my DSA and can confirm it will be the ass beer of the case
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna) CONFIRMED 29/9
XIII Spoonta- English Pale Ale CONFIRMED 27/9
XIV -Stanko-CONFIRMED Munich Dunkel
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - Confirmed 28/9/12 - Liked the reminder thx nev
XVII - Doogiechap - Confirmed 27 Sept 2012 - Oirish Red ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - CONFIRMED 27/09/2012
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 1st dec CONFIRMED 28/09
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit. - CONFIRMED 28/9/2012
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - CONFIRMED 28/9/12
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel - CONFIRMED
XXV - Bizier - Ummmm, a li'l sumpt'in CONFIRMED ARSEHOLE
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves in order: ,


----------



## krausenhaus (12/10/12)

shit, now it looks like i deleted your message.



Gryphon Brewing said:


> PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
> DONT DELETE THIS PART purple monkey dishwasher <_<
> Case Swap Saturday 8th December.
> 
> ...



there we are.


----------



## Spoonta (12/10/12)

tricache said:


> I was going to do that...then realised that half the stickers were put on there by my dad (who lost his battle with cancer about 5 years ago) and half of them you can't even get anymore
> 
> Adds a bit of character to the fridge and almost like having a beer with the old man too



Imiss my fridge like that I would do **** all to it and run a beer gun it took you old boy a long time to get it looken like it does leave it be mate


----------



## Spoonta (12/10/12)

can some one that know how to cut and paste put confermend next to my name please


----------



## stanko (12/10/12)

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Krausenhaus
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA **CONFIRMED** I have also brewed my DSA and can confirm it will be the ass beer of the case
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna) CONFIRMED 29/9
XIII Spoonta confermend - English Pale Ale CONFIRMED 27/9
XIV -Stanko-CONFIRMED Munich Dunkel
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - Confirmed 28/9/12 - Liked the reminder thx nev
XVII - Doogiechap - Confirmed 27 Sept 2012 - Oirish Red ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - CONFIRMED 27/09/2012
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 1st dec CONFIRMED 28/09
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit. - CONFIRMED 28/9/2012
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - CONFIRMED 28/9/12
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel - CONFIRMED
XXV - Bizier - Ummmm, a li'l sumpt'in CONFIRMED ARSEHOLE
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves in order: ,


----------



## stanko (24/10/12)

Sorry cant make the Swap , CONNOR BREWARE is taking my spot ,stan .


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (24/10/12)

stanko said:


> Sorry cant make the Swap , CONNOR BREWARE is taking my spot ,stan .


Cheers Stanko, didnt think a spot would come up

Thats if everyone is happy with something brewed within the next two weeks? Just found out I'm working on Saturday. I'll force carb it and counter pressure fill.
I take it pet coppers bottles?


----------



## drew9242 (24/10/12)

Better then no beer at all. Would nearly be ready by then any way.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/10/12)

CONNOR BREWARE said:


> Cheers Stanko, didnt think a spot would come up
> 
> Thats if everyone is happy with something brewed within the next two weeks? Just found out I'm working on Saturday. I'll force carb it and counter pressure fill.
> I take it pet coppers bottles?


Better get your brewing boots on. Yep PET only.
Nev


----------



## Aces High (24/10/12)

I can't believe i've completely missed this thread.

If you have a last minute cancellation let me know


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/10/12)

Aces High said:


> I can't believe i've completely missed this thread.
> 
> If you have a last minute cancellation let me know


Ant Looks like he is a no show so slip you name next to his and get brewing  
Nev


----------



## dent (24/10/12)

Seems to me there are still two non confirmed names on the list.


----------



## Spoonta (24/10/12)

brewed and bottled on a side night any one herd from James (brews to you )


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (25/10/12)

PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
DONT DELETE THIS PART purple monkey dishwasher dry.gif
Case Swap Saturday 8th December.

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Krausenhaus
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA **CONFIRMED** I have also brewed my DSA and can confirm it will be the ass beer of the case
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna) CONFIRMED 29/9
XIII Spoonta confermend - English Pale Ale CONFIRMED 27/9
XIV -Ciro-CONFIRMED 24 Oct- style TBA, just got my guernsey so something not to High grav so its nearly ready. 
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - Confirmed 28/9/12 - Liked the reminder thx nev
XVII - Doogiechap - Confirmed 27 Sept 2012 - Oirish Red ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - CONFIRMED 27/09/2012
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 1st dec CONFIRMED 28/09
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit. - CONFIRMED 28/9/2012
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - CONFIRMED 28/9/12
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel - CONFIRMED
XXV - Bizier - Ummmm, a li'l sumpt'in CONFIRMED ARSEHOLE
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves in order: ,


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (25/10/12)

Spoonta said:


> brewed and bottled on a side night any one herd from James (brews to you )


James is gone, I pm'd him twice but no answer.
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (25/10/12)

PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
DONT DELETE THIS PART purple monkey dishwasher dry.gif
Case Swap Saturday 8th December.

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Krausenhaus
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA **CONFIRMED** I have also brewed my DSA and can confirm it will be the ass beer of the case
XI - markymoo - Galaxy Ale or something malty englishy esb-y
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna) CONFIRMED 29/9
XIII Spoonta confermend - English Pale Ale CONFIRMED 27/9
XIV -Ciro-CONFIRMED 24 Oct- style TBA, just got my guernsey so something not to High grav so its nearly ready. 
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - Confirmed 28/9/12 - Liked the reminder thx nev
XVII - Doogiechap - Confirmed 27 Sept 2012 - Oirish Red ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - CONFIRMED 27/09/2012
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 1st dec CONFIRMED 28/09
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit. - CONFIRMED 28/9/2012
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - CONFIRMED 28/9/12
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel - CONFIRMED
XXV - Bizier - Ummmm, a li'l sumpt'in CONFIRMED ARSEHOLE
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves in order: ,
LOOKS LIKE MARKYMOO AND ANT ARE NO LONGER WITH US
SO WE NEED AT LEAST ONE MAYBE TWO MORE BREWERS


----------



## krausenhaus (25/10/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
> DONT DELETE THIS PART purple monkey dishwasher dry.gif
> Case Swap Saturday 8th December.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aces High (25/10/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
> DONT DELETE THIS PART purple monkey dishwasher dry.gif
> Case Swap Saturday 8th December.
> 
> ...



Alrighty, I've taken Ants place


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (25/10/12)

I am looking at the food side of things.
One of the other Bassendean brewers has kindly offered the use of his spit roast for the event.
At this stage legs of lamb that have been HERM-ITed, vac packed and put into the hot water bath for X hours then unpacked and spit roasted ??  
Fish13 is going to bring some Fish, if he catches any :lol: 
Turkish breads and dips, the local Istanbal Kitchen does fantastic authentic stuff  
I can hook up a nine line beer dispense unit for those who would like to share some kegged beer ?
Donations of ice will be appreciated 
Any other suggestions ?
Nev


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (25/10/12)

Depending on start of cray season, I'll try and bring as many as possible. Could be 0 or 30 ........
No fish though - bloody dermersal ban.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## willigan (25/10/12)

damnit missed this thread completely.. looks like you're chockas but put me down as a reserve if someone bails, probably be something hoppy as fk


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (25/10/12)

willigan said:


> damnit missed this thread completely.. looks like you're chockas but put me down as a reserve if someone bails, probably be something hoppy as fk


Put yourself in at XI as I havent heard back from MarkyMoo.
Nev


----------



## sinkas (25/10/12)

SO Ant bailed?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (25/10/12)

sinkas said:


> SO Ant bailed?


No he failed to respond to 3 PMs so he is back at reserve.
Do you have any contact as I would like to keep him in .
Nev


----------



## jyo (25/10/12)

Nev! Spit roast sounds divine. 

Shall we do up a list of those bringing some food/snacks? I'll put my hand up to make a bulk bowl of creamy potato salad and bring a bag of ice. But you don't want too much ice, things may get out of hand.

Cheers.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (25/10/12)

jyo said:


> Nev! Spit roast sounds divine.
> 
> Shall we do up a list of those bringing some food/snacks? I'll put my hand up to make a bulk bowl of creamy potato salad and bring a bag of ice. But you don't want too much ice, things may get out of hand.
> 
> Cheers.


I trust that that's creamy vege potato no bacon ?
Great and a bag of ICE  
Nice
Nev


----------



## jyo (25/10/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I trust that that's creamy vege potato no bacon ?
> Great and a bag of ICE
> Nice
> Nev



I'll bring the crispy honeyed bacon in a separate bowl so we meat eaters can sprinkle it on top. Just for you, mate. :wub:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (25/10/12)

jyo said:


> I'll bring the crispy honeyed bacon in a separate bowl so we meat eaters can sprinkle it on top. Just for you, mate. :wub:


OK booked in, should go well with the Lamb.
Thanks Nev


----------



## willigan (26/10/12)

PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
DONT DELETE THIS PART purple monkey dishwasher dry.gif
Case Swap Saturday 8th December.

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Krausenhaus
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA **CONFIRMED** I have also brewed my DSA and can confirm it will be the ass beer of the case
XI - willigan - US/kiwi pale ale. CONFIRMED
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna) CONFIRMED 29/9
XIII Spoonta confermend - English Pale Ale CONFIRMED 27/9
XIV -Ciro-CONFIRMED 24 Oct- style TBA, just got my guernsey so something not to High grav so its nearly ready.
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - Confirmed 28/9/12 - Liked the reminder thx nev
XVII - Doogiechap - Confirmed 27 Sept 2012 - Oirish Red ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - CONFIRMED 27/09/2012
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 1st dec CONFIRMED 28/09
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit. - CONFIRMED 28/9/2012
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - CONFIRMED 28/9/12
XXIII - ant - DIPA (hop availability permitting)/sour (appropriately aged barrel aged sour permitting)/spiced porter (aging permitting)... hell, I'm prepared to make anything. Nice call early Gryph!
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel - CONFIRMED
XXV - Bizier - Ummmm, a li'l sumpt'in CONFIRMED ARSEHOLE
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves in order: ,


----------



## krausenhaus (26/10/12)

> PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
> DONT DELETE THIS PART purple monkey dishwasher dry.gif
> Case Swap Saturday 8th December.
> 
> ...



fixed as my confirmation got removed again


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/10/12)

PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
DONT DELETE THIS PART purple monkey dishwasher dry.gif
Case Swap Saturday 8th December.

I Nev - Dark Lager CONFIRMED 22/09/12
II Krausenhaus CoFiRmEd
III- jyo- S'POSE I'LL COME XXII/IX/MMXII Woohoo! Mankini and a wet bouncy castle! Landlord or something else beery ARRRRRR 8th Dec
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier CONFIRMED 27/9/12
V - Zig - Czech Pils - confirmed 22/9/12
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - CONFIRMED 22/9/12
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager - confirmed 22/9/12 1st of Dec
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - confirmed 22/9/12
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA ..either way it will be brewed before June 2012 CONFIRMED 27/9
X - WW; Belgian DSA **CONFIRMED** I have also brewed my DSA and can confirm it will be the ass beer of the case
XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale. CONFIRMED
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch (an antidote for Drew's Brew's Vienna) CONFIRMED 29/9
XIII Spoonta confermend - English Pale Ale CONFIRMED 27/9
XIV -Ciro-CONFIRMED 24 Oct- style TBA, just got my guernsey so something not to High grav so its nearly ready. 
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout - CONFIRMED 27/9/2012
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - Confirmed 28/9/12 - Liked the reminder thx nev
XVII - Doogiechap - Confirmed 27 Sept 2012 - Oirish Red ARRRRRRR !!!
XVIII - stormahead - CONFIRMED 27/09/2012
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA - 8th Dec - CONFIRMED 22/09/12
XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 1st dec CONFIRMED 28/09
XXI - NME - American Brown - 1st Dec. Can make the 8th, but it'll likely be a blow in visit. - CONFIRMED 28/9/2012
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - CONFIRMED 28/9/12
XXIII - Aces High - English brown ale (of sorts) Confirmed 25-10
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel - CONFIRMED
XXV - Bizier - Ummmm, a li'l sumpt'in CONFIRMED ARSEHOLE
CASE SWAP CLOSED AT 25
Reserves in order: ,
 ANT IS FIRST RESERVE AND ATTENDING.


----------



## mfeighan (27/10/12)

any one got a CPBF available? this baby has been conditioning in a keg for a while


----------



## Bizier (27/10/12)

Mikey said:


> any one got a CPBF available? this baby has been conditioning in a keg for a while


I can lend you my 150mm of 10mm ID vinyl tube


----------



## mfeighan (27/10/12)

haha im sure you all will appreciate half filled flat bottles


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (27/10/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> PUT CONFIRMED NEXT TO YOUR NAME IF YOU ARE STILL IN !
> DONT DELETE THIS PART purple monkey dishwasher dry.gif
> Case Swap Saturday 8th December.
> 
> ...


If Ant wants he can have stanko spot, I'm having to can other plans to get the brew done next weekend so it would take away the stress of having to find the time. Let me know Ant otherwise I'm still confirmed.

Cheers

Ciro


----------



## markymoo (31/10/12)

my apologies for going a bit AWOL there guys, family life and work caught up with me there and I totally forgot about this.

sorry if i have caused any dramas, but good to see you were able to fill my spot.
Mark


----------



## drew9242 (31/10/12)

Just booked me accommodation and all is set for a big day. Food is sounding good, it might get hard for me to help out in bringing food. I'll just have to bring some cash. I hope to bring a keg, but things are getting really hectic at the moment so I'll see how I go.


----------



## ant (31/10/12)

CONNOR BREWARE said:


> If Ant wants he can have stanko spot, I'm having to can other plans to get the brew done next weekend so it would take away the stress of having to find the time. Let me know Ant otherwise I'm still confirmed.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ciro


Ciro - SWMBO has subtly reminded me that 8 Dec is one of the mini-Ant's birthdays, so I will be there at some time with beer, but Murphy being Murphy, I can guarantee the party will coincide with case swap time. I don't want to offend the beer gods with bringing bottles late, so I'll just bring a keg along and say hi.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (1/11/12)

ant said:


> Ciro - SWMBO has subtly reminded me that 8 Dec is one of the mini-Ant's birthdays, so I will be there at some time with beer, but Murphy being Murphy, I can guarantee the party will coincide with case swap time. I don't want to offend the beer gods with bringing bottles late, so I'll just bring a keg along and say hi.


No dramas, I'll be hitting up the brewing gods for a day off next week and putting down a double batch to cover the swap and the west aussie brew crew swap. Everyone will just need to save my bottle till the end of the case so it has the green edge worn off.


----------



## amiddler (1/11/12)

Just finished bottling my Vienna for the case swap. Unfortunately I will not be attending due to work but my beers will arrive care of Triple "B" Brewing. Out of the fermenter it is one of the best beers I have made and definitely my best attempt at this recipe. My Dad taste tests almost all of my beers and he wants me to put this on tap and send something else.

Anyone else going to put trendy labels on there beers? I am just designing mine now.

Drewy


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/11/12)

A nice label explaining the beer would be great, mine will be a postal sticker with scribble :lol: 
Just had a few beers and a Tuna burger on the beach in Vietnam, going out later to search for a cheap beer joint with pizza.
Nev


----------



## amiddler (1/11/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> A nice label explaining the beer would be great, mine will be a postal sticker with scribble :lol:
> Just had a few beers and a Tuna burger on the beach in Vietnam, going out later to search for a cheap beer joint with pizza.
> Nev



You poor thing, having to eat dolphin burgers.
Cheap beer and pizza, sounds like my place on a Friday night.

Drew


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/11/12)

Only found more beer and shrimp the size of crays !
I will keep trying as the beer is pouring out of my skin as fast as I drink it.
Nev


----------



## amiddler (15/11/12)

Finished adding labels to my addition to the case swap. Nothing fancy and on paper labels so they soak off the bottles easily.





Even did a bigger label so people know which box is mine.





Just so I have things correct, I am supplying 24x 750ml bottles of beer? I see the brewers names changing and want to make sure no one misses out on a spectacular beer.
Unfortunately I wont be attending but I have put trust in Badabing Brewing to get my share home safe and sound.


----------



## jyo (15/11/12)

My way of thinking is that we bring 24 for the swappers and an extra beer to give an extra carton to the magnificent, talented and slightly attractive (when looking through beers goggles in a dimly-lit room) host.


----------



## Spoonta (15/11/12)

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## keifer33 (15/11/12)

Will have 24 bottles exactly all going well when I finally get a chance to bottle it tonight...hopefully...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/11/12)

Yep thats right :lol: 
Nev


----------



## amiddler (15/11/12)

That 25 beers to the carton idea is awesome. Will slip an extra one in for you Nev.


----------



## krausenhaus (15/11/12)

I'm going to have to use my CPBF for my lot, which I've never used before.

Good thing I made a double batch because I envisage losing 10 bottles to foam while I work it out.


----------



## drew9242 (16/11/12)

Oh crap you reminded me that I should get me labels sorted. Time just keeps disappearing at present. Are we all sorted for beer and food on the day?


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (16/11/12)

NigeP62 said:


> Surely this is just a ploy to get a bigger case swap thread than the Qlders.




Well it worked


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/11/12)

Drew9242 said:


> Oh crap you reminded me that I should get me labels sorted. Time just keeps disappearing at present. Are we all sorted for beer and food on the day?


Food is in the planning stage, at this stage looks like legs of lamb done on the spit with rolls and gravy as the main fare. Turkish breads with dips etc as fill foods.
I think a few people are considering bringing Crays and fish or what ever they can catch. All are welcome to bring something to share, just let me know in advance and mention it here.
Nev


----------



## drew9242 (16/11/12)

Cool sounds good. I can take some campfire wood if you need? And can bring along some cheese and crackers?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/11/12)

Drew9242 said:


> Cool sounds good. I can take some campfire wood if you need? And can bring along some cheese and crackers?


No wood needed as the spit is gas  
Thanks for the food option :icon_drool2: 
Drew9242---- Cheese and cracker.
Nev------------Turkish bread and dips.


----------



## drew9242 (16/11/12)

I spose you guys don't need fires to keep you warm.


----------



## Bizier (17/11/12)

My saison has been bloody cursed. First one fermenter leaked, then another, so I had to combine them. I still have one more up my sleeve though.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/11/12)

Bizier said:


> My saison has been bloody cursed. First one fermenter leaked, then another, so I had to combine them. I still have one more up my sleeve though.


Sure you dint drink it ?


----------



## Bizier (17/11/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Sure you dint drink it ?


Seriously, I have a soured one that leaked 5L onto floor through thread and I have a non-soured one which was stacked and the fermenter below gave in, and it dropped to the ground, perfectly vertical, though opened the tap slightly on the way down and all bar 5L leaked through the floorboards, so they were combined. It was a bitch of a brew too with gummy adjuncts, so I am pissed, lucky I did a triple batch.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/11/12)

Some thing that needs be addressed BEER GLASSES :
You either bring your own or I will get some plastic jobbies ?
I think plastic.
Nev


----------



## drew9242 (17/11/12)

I prefer the blown glass jobbies. But It would be handy to have plastic, due to the fact that I may forget. Which is not that likely, I usually have a pint in the car for unforeseen reasons.


----------



## dent (17/11/12)

I can bring 20 or so 425mL pilsner glasses.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (17/11/12)

I'll drink out of a trough if need be. Pots are splashing tomorrow, lets hope the crays do the righty and hop in.......
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/11/12)

dent said:


> I can bring 20 or so 425mL pilsner glasses.


Ok I have a few headmaster glasses, I can set up a glass washing tub and recycle the glass ware ?
BBB let us know how the crays go :icon_drool2: 
Nev


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (17/11/12)

cray update - 0


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/11/12)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> cray update - 0


Lets hope your man skills go up  
Nev


----------



## keifer33 (19/11/12)

Well what a pain in the ass this brew has been. Just will not drop out even after a week cold crashing (fcking Windsor?) so I have bottled tonight so hopefully will drop out at some point so might be worthwhile saving til one of the later consumed beers. I got exactly 24 bottles with some dregs in a smaller to taste prior.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/11/12)

keifer33 said:


> Well what a pain in the ass this brew has been. Just will not drop out even after a week cold crashing (fcking Windsor?) so I have bottled tonight so hopefully will drop out at some point so might be worthwhile saving til one of the later consumed beers. I got exactly 24 bottles with some dregs in a smaller to taste prior.


Should have started in February :lol: 
Mine is still not in bottles  
Nev


----------



## keifer33 (20/11/12)

Haha I had all the best intentions but I only have excuses now.


----------



## Aces High (20/11/12)

keifer33 said:


> Well what a pain in the ass this brew has been. Just will not drop out even after a week cold crashing (fcking Windsor?) so I have bottled tonight so hopefully will drop out at some point so might be worthwhile saving til one of the later consumed beers. I got exactly 24 bottles with some dregs in a smaller to taste prior.




What is it about these case swap beers.... The english brown I was brewing was the worst thing i've ever tasted. I ended up pouring it down the sink and starting again. You all dodged a bullet on that one!

After crying over spilt beer I am now excepting my loss and moving on and will be submitting a Black IPA. Thankfully this ones bottled up and aging gracefully (i hope)


----------



## jyo (20/11/12)

Bottled mine up last weekend. I was reminded why I moved to kegging all those years ago. Special bitter low on the carbonation. 

Hope you good gentlemen like Styrians! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/11/12)

jyo said:


> Hope you good gentlemen like Styrians! :icon_drool2:


Mad if you dont


----------



## jyo (20/11/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Mad if you dont



Has to be my favourite hop, mate.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/11/12)

jyo said:


> Has to be my favourite hop, mate.


And mine for Ales and a nice Marzen ! Shhhhhh
Nev


----------



## Bizier (20/11/12)

*Ahem*
I am still yet to CC mine.


----------



## Fish13 (20/11/12)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> cray update - 0



Pink snapper - -1
Mako Shark - 0


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/11/12)

fish13 said:


> Pink snapper - -1
> Mako Shark - 0


Keep fishing for Mako, fresh Mako spring roll Vietnamese style
:icon_drool2: 
Nev


----------



## Fish13 (20/11/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Keep fishing for Mako, fresh Mako spring roll Vietnamese style
> :icon_drool2:
> Nev



can you accept photos on your phone nev??


----------



## keifer33 (20/11/12)

fish13 said:


> can you accept photos on your phone nev??



Haha sounds suss


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (20/11/12)

Cray update - there are definately no crays in my driveway, not even a kakka. 
Throwing them in friday - they are set to walk on the 25th or 26th ..... 

I have also suffered christmas swap anxiety - my kolsch is not super but will have another taste at the end of the week. If it is not super, it will be subbed with a hefe and if that is not good a pils - after that is the cheapest carton of megaswill I can buy.

cheers
BBB


----------



## Fish13 (20/11/12)

keifer33 said:


> Haha sounds suss



not really can you see it keith?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/11/12)

What is that ?
Nev


----------



## brendanos (20/11/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Keep fishing for Mako, fresh Mako spring roll Vietnamese style
> :icon_drool2:
> Nev



And here I was thinking you were vegetarian... ya fish'n'chipocrite!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/11/12)

brendanos said:


> And here I was thinking you were vegetarian... ya fish'n'chipocrite!


Diet has changed with a bad heart, still vego 99% of the time.
Nev


----------



## Fish13 (20/11/12)

thats a mako jumping


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/11/12)

fish13 said:


> thats a mako jumping


Shit It was either 911 again or a Mako  
Nev


----------



## jyo (21/11/12)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> Cray update - there are definately no crays in my driveway, not even a kakka.



You're doing it wrong, BBB. Put the pots in the water, champ!


Lucky the extent of my hunting and gathering for the swap will be potatoes.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/11/12)

jyo said:


> You're doing it wrong, BBB. Put the pots in the water, champ!
> 
> 
> Lucky the extent of my hunting and gathering for the swap will be potatoes.


Much easier to catch the western red potato.
Nev


----------



## jyo (21/11/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Much easier to catch the western red potato.
> Nev



Haha! Hey does anyone have a 9 litre keg I could borrow to bring some wares on the day?

Cheers.


----------



## Spoonta (21/11/12)

ya mate mines here if you want


----------



## jyo (21/11/12)

Spoonta said:


> ya mate mines here if you want



Cool, cheers, mate!


----------



## sinkas (21/11/12)

my belgian IPA is still fermenting,
it will unlikley be drink ready on the day,
practice batch will be though


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/11/12)

I am planning on setting up to dispense four beers, if we have many more we can rotate thru kegs.
I have a black stouty thing for starters.
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/11/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.

We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December .

IF YOU WANT AN INVITE POSTED PM WITH AN ADDRESS


----------



## Spoonta (21/11/12)

looks good mate


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/11/12)

Gryphon Brewing will host this years Christmas case swap. Held at my house in Bassendean which is 200m from Success Hill train station.

We will see how the numbers work out and settle for X. Y (bottles) will =24 IF X = 24.
All PET bottles please, they can be dropped off from beginning of December .

IF YOU WANT AN INVITE POSTED PM WITH AN ADDRESS


View attachment 58644

Wait till you see the caps I will be handing out :super: 
Nev


----------



## drew9242 (21/11/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I am planning on setting up to dispense four beers, if we have many more we can rotate thru kegs.
> I have a black stouty thing for starters.
> Nev



Far out Nev starting us off on stout. It's 7% no doubt. Trying to knock us out early hey?

Edit: Invite looks good and i will be there.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/11/12)

Drew9242 said:


> Far out Nev starting us off on stout. It's 7% no doubt. Trying to knock us out early hey?
> 
> Edit: Invite looks good and i will be there.


No thats just one thats ready, I hope to have a real Ale as well and hand pump it !


----------



## drew9242 (21/11/12)

Now we're talking sounds good. Are we all sorted for beer? Just wondering if I should get me act together and bring a keg of Aussie wheat?


----------



## Diesel80 (21/11/12)

Drew9242 said:


> Now we're talking sounds good. Are we all sorted for beer? Just wondering if I should get me act together and bring a keg of Aussie wheat?



25+ homebrewers congregrating in a single location I would hope you will all be right for beer


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/11/12)

Drew9242 said:


> Now we're talking sounds good. Are we all sorted for beer? Just wondering if I should get me act together and bring a keg of Aussie wheat?


A mate has made me a keg of German wheat for the day but if you like we can taste yours too.


----------



## drew9242 (21/11/12)

Yea no problems. I'll see how I go. Bit of a mission loading up the family after work and then heading up to Perth.


----------



## mfeighan (21/11/12)

the only 1 i have to offer that will be ready would be a belgium 8.5%, same as the one i did for last years case swap. Think it may be a bit OTT for a session


----------



## drew9242 (21/11/12)

Diesel80 said:


> 25+ homebrewers congregrating in a single location I would hope you will all be right for beer



Yes you would hope so. Would hate it if we ran out of beer. Long way home to get some more.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/11/12)

Drew9242 said:


> Yes you would hope so. Would hate it if we ran out of beer. Long way home to get some more.


Ha Ha not going to happen  
Nev


----------



## jyo (21/11/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> No thats just one thats ready, I hope to have a real Ale as well and hand pump it !



Mate, I will kiss you!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/11/12)

jyo said:


> Mate, I will kiss you!


Again ? Still trying to get the slobber off my face .
Nev


----------



## Cocko (21/11/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Again ? Still trying to get the slobber off my face .
> Nev



You are lucky its your face!



Ok, sorry... wrong thread, out.


----------



## jyo (21/11/12)

Cocko said:


> You are lucky its your face!
> 
> Ok, sorry... wrong thread, out.



This is the right thread, brother


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (21/11/12)

I'll bring some zap packs from work so we have the major STI's covered. Beer, kissing - the excitement is building... we'll show those banana benders how it's done.
BBB


----------



## Cocko (21/11/12)

jyo said:


> This is the right thread, brother




Nah, I am butting my nose in where it is not welcome...

As you know ALL about butting in your nose....


Oooook bye.



Have a good one lads!


----------



## jyo (21/11/12)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> I'll bring some zap packs from work so we have the major STI's covered. Beer, kissing - the excitement is building... we'll show those banana benders how it's done.
> BBB



If someone can bring some dried up manky hop bine and hang it in the doorway or above the hand pump, all mistletoe like, we will be set!


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (21/11/12)

Nev's "hand pump" has taken on a disturbing new meaning .... you first jyo - I'm right behind you brother .. 
BBB


----------



## krausenhaus (21/11/12)

Christ, things get gayer every time I look in this thread.. should I tell the girlfriend to stay at home?


----------



## krausenhaus (21/11/12)

While we're on the topic of questionable sexuality, I'm thinking about getting my apron on and preparing some baked mussels for the day..

Any chance I could commandeer the oven for 5-10 minutes to get it all hot and melty Nev?


----------



## keifer33 (21/11/12)

krausenhaus said:


> Christ, things get gayer every time I look in this thread.. should I tell the girlfriend to stay at home?



YES!....and bring your boyfriend.


----------



## krausenhaus (21/11/12)

keifer33 said:


> YES!....and bring your boyfriend.



He's been just dying to show off his famous souffl to some new people so he'll be over the moon. I'll tell the beard she's not needed this time!


----------



## thanme (22/11/12)

Mate I just got the sweetest tan if you wanna see some baked muscle


----------



## Bizier (23/11/12)

Don't let all your repressed sexuality out at once guys, you need to save some for the day.


----------



## eamonnfoley (23/11/12)

Damn, wish I could come but got the wife's work Xmas do that night...


----------



## malt_shovel (23/11/12)

krausenhaus said:


> Christ, things get gayer every time I look in this thread.. should I tell the girlfriend to stay at home?


I just bottled my very pink mulberry wheat (open to naming suggestions) and thought it migt be one for the ladies but now i think it will be right at home with you lot...


----------



## cdbrown (23/11/12)

The Alt has been sitting in the keg for the past few months and will be bottled a day or so before the party so they'll be ready to drink. No fancy labels from me. Unfortunately I don't have any full kegs but I could bring along some bottles of my black ipa (if it lasts till then).


----------



## sinkas (23/11/12)

Hey Nev,
do you mind if I invite JAPANBREWER he's a seppo who lives in Japan, who is currently here on a sebbaticle, anyway I ahve told him he cna come along ( for the event), if you dont like it, he cna take my beers along in my place


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/11/12)

krausenhaus said:


> While we're on the topic of questionable sexuality, I'm thinking about getting my apron on and preparing some baked mussels for the day..
> 
> Any chance I could commandeer the oven for 5-10 minutes to get it all hot and melty Nev?


Oven or the hooded BBQ?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/11/12)

sinkas said:


> Hey Nev,
> do you mind if I invite JAPANBREWER he's a seppo who lives in Japan, who is currently here on a sebbaticle, anyway I ahve told him he cna come along ( for the event), if you dont like it, he cna take my beers along in my place


Yep bring him along, I hope he likes the company :lol: 
Nev


----------



## krausenhaus (23/11/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Oven or the hooded BBQ?




BBQ will be fine, just need to heat em and melt the cheese, providing I actually get around to making them


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (23/11/12)

cdbrown said:


> The Alt has been sitting in the keg for the past few months and will be bottled a day or so before the party so they'll be ready to drink. No fancy labels from me. Unfortunately I don't have any full kegs but I could bring along some bottles of my black ipa (if it lasts till then).



I wont be doing fancy labels either. Those who do are obviously compensating for something ... :huh: 
For the record I drive a mini.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## amiddler (23/11/12)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> I wont be doing fancy labels either. Those who do are obviously compensating for something ... :huh:
> For the record I drive a mini.
> Cheers
> BBB



Do you use the mini to launch your 40 foot yacht? Who is over compensating now?


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (23/11/12)

Drew said:


> Do you use the mini to launch your 40 foot yacht? Who is over compensating now?



How did I know that was coming ...... took you long enough  
And it's 44ft ........
BBB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/11/12)

MENU @ CASE SWAP 2012
Feel free to add to the lists.
Thanks for the food option :icon_drool2: 
Drew9242---- Cheese and crackers.
Nev------------Turkish bread and dips.
Krausenhaus--Baked Muscles



Beers will be on a four tap rotation.

BEERS ON THE DAY
Nev--- Real Ale x two on hand pump-Keg
Grego-German Wheat -Keg


----------



## dent (24/11/12)

BEERS ON THE DAY
Nev--- Real Ale x two on hand pump-Keg
Grego-German Wheat -Keg
Zig - Oak IPA - Keg


----------



## Fish13 (24/11/12)

I'm trying to bring soem flake/fresh fish. Its a bummer this comes right before the end of the dermesal ban.


----------



## jyo (24/11/12)

MENU @ CASE SWAP 2012
Feel free to add to the lists.
Thanks for the food option :icon_drool2: 
Drew9242---- Cheese and crackers.
Nev------------Turkish bread and dips.
Krausenhaus--Baked Muscles
jyo- Creamy Potato Salad


Beers will be on a four tap rotation.

BEERS ON THE DAY
Nev--- Real Ale x two on hand pump-Keg
Grego-German Wheat -Keg
jyo- 9 litre mini keg of ESB
View attachment 58722


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/11/12)

MENU @ CASE SWAP 2012
Feel free to add to the lists.
Thanks for the food option :icon_drool2: 
Drew9242---- Cheese and crackers.
Nev------------Turkish bread and dips.
Krausenhaus--Baked Muscles
jyo- Creamy Potato Salad


Beers will be on a four tap rotation.

BEERS ON THE DAY
Nev--- Real Ale x two on hand pump-Keg
Grego-German Wheat -Keg
Zig - Oak IPA - Keg
jyo- 9 litre mini keg of ESB


----------



## krausenhaus (26/11/12)

Looks like our case swap brew might not be up to scratch. Used NZ hops I haven't used before (Kohatu, Waimea, Wai-iti) and was pretty heavy handed with 'em but there is bugger all hop flavour and it doesn't cut through the sweetness from the crystal. If it hasn't sorted itself out by the weekend we will sub with either an american amber or wheat depending on which tastes better.

Is everyone making the drop-off deadline this weekend or can I bring them over mid-week Nev?


----------



## mfeighan (30/11/12)

MENU @ CASE SWAP 2012
Feel free to add to the lists.
Thanks for the food option





Drew9242---- Cheese and crackers.
Nev------------Turkish bread and dips.
Krausenhaus--Baked Muscles
jyo- Creamy Potato Salad
Mikey - Safron Chicken Wings

Beers will be on a four tap rotation.

BEERS ON THE DAY
Nev--- Real Ale x two on hand pump-Keg
Grego-German Wheat -Keg
Zig - Oak IPA - Keg
jyo- 9 litre mini keg of ESB


----------



## keifer33 (30/11/12)

Totally forgot about the pre-swap drop. I'm sure I need to buy more stainless steel fittings...next pay day . Ill try to drop them off one night towards the end of next week Nev.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (30/11/12)

Nev, mine and Drew's will have to be on the day of the swap.....
Cheers
BBB


----------



## drew9242 (30/11/12)

Well there is no chance I will make this drop off. I won't be in Perth till the day. So mine will have to wait till then.


----------



## jyo (30/11/12)

Do we get in trouble if we don't drop them off before the date?










Man I hope so.


----------



## dent (30/11/12)

Pre swap drop is required? I thought the whole idea was everyone at the same place at the same time (ish), ie next weekend.


----------



## Bizier (1/12/12)

I have buckley's of pre-swap dropping also.

That and my beers are still CCing, will be dealt with today.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (1/12/12)

I'm subbing my sweet Hefe for the Kolsch. Boh pils let me down on this one. Only ever brewed it with wey pils and thought boh would be close enough but helaas, it isn't.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Spoonta (3/12/12)

i will have to bring mine up on the day


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/12/12)

On the day is fine, must bottle mine before Saturday.
Nev


----------



## Spoonta (3/12/12)

good I will get some grain of you on the day


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/12/12)

As long as you arrange prior as I dont see me having a great amount of spare time on the day.


----------



## drew9242 (3/12/12)

I'll get my order sorted this arvo, hopefully that will give you enough time to get it sorted?


----------



## Bizier (3/12/12)

Bottled.

I went with the soured saison. I am not very happy with it. It is kind of what I had asked for from the ingredients, just not as good as I had pictured in my mind. Well, it was either that or the saccharomyces-only one, which is too flabby from a lot of glucans, there are no other full kegs.


----------



## dent (3/12/12)

What did you sour it with?


----------



## Bizier (4/12/12)

A slug of slurry from a previous Wyeast Lambic Blend ferment. I have it in the fridge, I figure if soured chips can successfully sour a beer, then a slug of refidgerated slurry, regardless of viability will have to be a confirmed hit.

I am assuming it is pedio here creating lactic acid because of the saison bitterness, either that or literature on lacto is wrong. I also used a very high percentage of acidulated malt.


----------



## dent (4/12/12)

Yeah, I'm not so sure hops defeat the lacto quite so as well as they claim. Will be an interesting beer for sure.


----------



## Bizier (4/12/12)

I am no Armand from Fontainen nor Boon. But I am giving it my best karaoke rendition.


----------



## mfeighan (4/12/12)

Just finished bottling mine, Planned an oktoberfest but it finished a tad sweeter than i had planned. It has been sitting in a keg in the fridge for ~ 5 months now




just enough left over for a quality control


----------



## Aces High (4/12/12)

Mikey said:


> MENU @ CASE SWAP 2012
> Feel free to add to the lists.
> Thanks for the food option
> 
> ...




I tried my recently kegged APA today, it doesn't look very pale, so i'll call it an AA, but it tastes pretty good after being fermented on the yeast cake of my last AIPA. I'll bring along a keg for day beers

Mikey beat me to the chicken wings idea, so i'll have to come up with something else food wise


----------



## amiddler (5/12/12)

Hi all,

Beers delivered to Nev's over the weekend. I thought due to unforeseen circumstances I would make the case swap, BUT, circumstances have changed for the better and I have been forced to return home and go to work. All the best to those attending, wish I could make it.

Drewy


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/12/12)

Drew said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Beers delivered to Nev's over the weekend. I thought due to unforeseen circumstances I would make the case swap, BUT, circumstances have changed for the better and I have been forced to return home and go to work. All the best to those attending, wish I could make it.
> 
> Drewy


What happened ?
Every body well ?  
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/12/12)

MENU @ CASE SWAP 2012
Feel free to add to the lists.
Thanks for the food option




Drew9242---- Cheese and crackers.
Nev------------Turkish bread and dips.
Krausenhaus--Baked Muscles
jyo- Creamy Potato Salad
Mikey - Safron Chicken Wings
Nev- lamb leg and baked potatoes in the spit
Nev-Tofu- lemon grass and chilli , just for me  

Beers will be on a four tap rotation.

BEERS ON THE DAY
Nev--- Real Ale x two on hand pump-Keg (if it arrives)
Grego-German Wheat -Keg
Zig - Oak IPA - Keg
jyo- 9 litre mini keg of ESB
[/quote]


----------



## amiddler (5/12/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> What happened ?
> Every body well ?
> Nev




Yeh Mate, everybody is well. Too well maybe, I have been forced to come home and do a few days work.
There came a choice, have prem babies or make the case swap. I am happy with not making the case swap for what I have in exchange.

All the best, Drewy.

Edit: That didn't quite read right. Nicole hasn't had babies yet, hopefully hold off till the first week in January then have them back in Gero.


----------



## drew9242 (6/12/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> MENU @ CASE SWAP 2012
> Feel free to add to the lists.
> Thanks for the food option
> 
> ...



That tofu with lemongrass and chilli sounds good. Will have to try a bit of that.


----------



## Bizier (6/12/12)

Drew9242 said:


> That tofu with lemongrass and chilli sounds good. Will have to try a bit of that.


Next you will want to live in a tepee and stop showering.


----------



## thanme (6/12/12)

Some interesting news on my brew. Was carrying out some quality control today and it appears this batch is a few shades lighter than my original brew. I've been trawling over my notes and can't work out if I missed something, or if I chose to add something to the first one and didn't write it down. Oh well. It's still delicious, it's just not exactly the same beer that won gold at the PRBS (despite what the label will tell you  ). This is going to bug the crap out of me now!


----------



## dent (6/12/12)

I just filtered out the pils today (filter since I figured some extra yeast time wouldn't hurt, and I didn't want to have to trust it to get bright on its own - usually they do, but I get some duds too), wasn't quite up to volume in the end. Some of the bottles will be the strong pils instead (6.5%). Both seem to be pretty good, the strong one is more interesting.

They will require consumption fairly promptly (within a week or two I reckon) since I really don't trust the oxidation/infection probability with all the handling involved with kegs and counter pressure filling.





This (stupid) thing will be getting a workout tomorrow, first time used in anger.


----------



## jyo (6/12/12)

It's alive!! Nice work, mate.


----------



## keifer33 (6/12/12)

Its the Frankenbottler!


----------



## dent (6/12/12)

Yeah I guess the thing can stab me in the hand too. No safety curtains on this.


----------



## thanme (6/12/12)

Wow. What on earth is that??


----------



## dent (7/12/12)

Actually in terms of cost I think the parts were about the same as a normal CF filler you'd get from CB or whoever - you can get some cheap pneumatics from ebay nowadays. It was fully automated (put in bottle, press button, remove filled bottle) but I burned out one of the servos last week in testing, so semi-auto it is for now. It is made from wood mostly because I think it is funny.


----------



## Doogiechap (7/12/12)

MENU @ CASE SWAP 2012
Feel free to add to the lists.
Thanks for the food option




Drew9242---- Cheese and crackers.
Nev------------Turkish bread and dips.
Krausenhaus--Baked Muscles
jyo- Creamy Potato Salad
Mikey - Safron Chicken Wings
Nev- lamb leg and baked potatoes in the spit
Nev-Tofu- lemon grass and chilli , just for me  
Doug - Chips/ Pi$$tachios

Beers will be on a four tap rotation.

BEERS ON THE DAY
Nev--- Real Ale x two on hand pump-Keg (if it arrives)
Grego-German Wheat -Keg
Zig - Oak IPA - Keg
jyo- 9 litre mini keg of ESB





And love your work Dent !!!!


----------



## keifer33 (7/12/12)

This is shaping up to be a goodie but at this rate I might have to drive...shudders...


----------



## Bizier (7/12/12)

dent said:


> This (stupid) thing will be getting a workout tomorrow, first time used in anger.


Dude, you are the only person I know to have made a filler.

I am really interested to know your cycles etc. That is the coolest thing I have seen for a good while.


----------



## krausenhaus (7/12/12)

We could really do with that incredible piece of machinery right now..

Have just had a complete and utter ******* disaster trying to use a CPBF for the first time to do our swap beers.

Beer went everywhere. Gave up at 1am, sticky and sad.

We're using a stainless CPBF from morebeer with a larger bung to fit the PET bottles. Seemed to either get an assload of foam or end up with a full but unpressurised bottle.

We had to pour the failures and excess (caught in a sanitised pot) back into the keg so we've probably introduced a fair bit of air now. Will also possibly not be able to make the full 24 now as there is probably a couple of bottles worth soaked into my clothes. 

This is fucked, have watched videos, read threads, still can't get it working reliably.

We're going to try again but if things go to shit this time all we can do is just bring the whole keg to drink on the day.

Anyone got any 11th hour tips on how to use this thing properly? I realise it was pretty stupid giving it a maiden run on the case swap brew but this was the first chance we got.

Will do some more reading and see if I can figure out what's going wrong.


----------



## krausenhaus (7/12/12)

I realised when filling that a little beer is actually leaking out around the lever on the ball valve. I also had to buy a bigger bung to fit the PET bottles that is probably a tiny bit loose, although I did attempt to seal it up a bit.

So maybe there's some pressure leakage going on that's causing it all to foam up. Will seal it all up nice and proper and try again.

Really hope I haven't fucked the beer by adding stuff back into the keg, but it's desperate times.

Sorry in advance, guys. Spot the new brewers.


----------



## dent (7/12/12)

Pretty wierd. You understand the concept of why it works right? Before you start letting the gas leak out of the relief valve, you should be seeing no flow of beer into your bottle. If beer is coming in with the relief valve closed then you have leaks (not the end of the world, but it is the test). The valves should also be wide open throttle if they're open at all - never try to flow down the flow with the ball valve. If the beer is coming in as foam (you should be able to see it as it comes out of the stainless tube) then there is something very wrong, like a blockage or crud in the beer side foaming it up.



> I am really interested to know your cycles etc. That is the coolest thing I have seen for a good while.


Filling time is pretty similar to what you get with the usual manual ones everyone has - maybe a bit quicker since I have a larger ID tube that keeps the beer velocity low. There is an auto purge feature that fills and releases CO2 from the bottle a couple of times if desired. There is a sense circuit that cuts off the flow and finishes the cycle when the beer fills the bottle to the correct level. All this so my thumb doesn't get sore holding in the bung of the old one.


----------



## drew9242 (7/12/12)

dent said:


> There is a sense circuit that cuts off the flow and finishes the cycle when the beer fills the bottle to the correct level.




Sweet it gets better and better.


----------



## Aces High (7/12/12)

MENU @ CASE SWAP 2012
Feel free to add to the lists.
Thanks for the food option





Drew9242---- Cheese and crackers.
Nev------------Turkish bread and dips.
Krausenhaus--Baked Muscles
jyo- Creamy Potato Salad
Mikey - Safron Chicken Wings
Nev- lamb leg and baked potatoes in the spit
Nev-Tofu- lemon grass and chilli , just for me  
Doug - Chips/ Pi$$tachios


Beers will be on a four tap rotation.

BEERS ON THE DAY
Nev--- Real Ale x two on hand pump-Keg (if it arrives)
Grego-German Wheat -Keg
Zig - Oak IPA - Keg
jyo- 9 litre mini keg of ESB
Aces high - American Ale


----------



## malt_shovel (7/12/12)

krausenhaus said:


> We're going to try again but if things go to shit this time all we can do is just bring the whole keg to drink on the day.
> 
> Anyone got any 11th hour tips on how to use this thing properly? I realise it was pretty stupid giving it a maiden run on the case swap brew but this was the first chance we got.
> 
> Will do some more reading and see if I can figure out what's going wrong.



There are other options.

Maybe consider bulk priming in a bucket, make up any losses with boiled and cooled water to get the required number of bottles and then carbonate as normal in the bottle. If needed throw some healthy yeast in there. It will scavange a lot of the oxygen while it processes the priming sugar and if the beer has been in the fridge the oxidarion process will be retarded somewhat. You will probably need to bleed some gas pressure off before re-carbonating with priming sugar so that the CO2 vols don't get too high. It will be a bit hit and miss.

This is what i would do. Not sure what beer you brewed but if it isnt a delicate lager i think this will be fine.

The other option is to just dial back the gas pressure on the regulator and carefully fill from the keg on the day of the swap, and advise people to drink it early (maybe even try to evacuate the bottle a little with the CPBF if that is still an option).

Chill out dude and dont stress.


----------



## willigan (7/12/12)

Hey guys/Nev i'll drop my beer off tomorrow morning but i have to work 12-8 at the IBS so won't be around for much of the festivities.

Cheers


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/12/12)

dent said:


> I just filtered out the pils today (filter since I figured some extra yeast time wouldn't hurt, and I didn't want to have to trust it to get bright on its own - usually they do, but I get some duds too), wasn't quite up to volume in the end. Some of the bottles will be the strong pils instead (6.5%). Both seem to be pretty good, the strong one is more interesting.
> 
> They will require consumption fairly promptly (within a week or two I reckon) since I really don't trust the oxidation/infection probability with all the handling involved with kegs and counter pressure filling.
> 
> ...


You bringing the frankenbottler over to do my beer today ?
Nev


----------



## dent (7/12/12)

I aint doing em for you!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/12/12)

dent said:


> I aint doing em for you!


We will see ! :lol: 
I might break the beast


----------



## krausenhaus (7/12/12)

dent said:


> Pretty wierd. You understand the concept of why it works right? Before you start letting the gas leak out of the relief valve, you should be seeing no flow of beer into your bottle. If beer is coming in with the relief valve closed then you have leaks (not the end of the world, but it is the test). The valves should also be wide open throttle if they're open at all - never try to flow down the flow with the ball valve. If the beer is coming in as foam (you should be able to see it as it comes out of the stainless tube) then there is something very wrong, like a blockage or crud in the beer side foaming it up.



Yeah, I understand how it works, which makes it all the more confusing as to why it isn't. Thing is, the first few bottles were okay and things started to go to shit after that. Going to clean it all out, tighten connections and try again.




malt_shovel said:


> There are other options.
> 
> Maybe consider bulk priming in a bucket, make up any losses with boiled and cooled water to get the required number of bottles and then carbonate as normal in the bottle. If needed throw some healthy yeast in there. It will scavange a lot of the oxygen while it processes the priming sugar and if the beer has been in the fridge the oxidarion process will be retarded somewhat. You will probably need to bleed some gas pressure off before re-carbonating with priming sugar so that the CO2 vols don't get too high. It will be a bit hit and miss.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips, will move to bottle carbonating if I can't sort things out today.


----------



## mfeighan (7/12/12)

i am a little disappointed with the carbonation level of my CPBF filler. Carbonated it with 120kpa (slow method ~ 1.5 weeks) after bottling with the filler i ended up with it feeling like it is carbonated to ~60-70kpa. No foaming in the bottles, and filled as high as possible so there wasn't much airspace for the gas to leak out. Oh well still tastes good.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/12/12)

I am still waiting on Dent to fill mine, hope he does a good job  
Nev


----------



## Bizier (7/12/12)

I would almost make a single-head long-tube filler as well to do my yearly swap bottling. We need a second ram to work the other way and do a double pre-evac+purge on glass.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/12/12)

Bizier said:


> I would almost make a single-head long-tube filler as well to do my yearly swap bottling. We need a second ram to work the other way and do a double pre-evac+purge on glass.


I will see if Dent will leave the bottler here so we can check (break) it out.
Nev


----------



## drew9242 (7/12/12)

It's good to see we all got our bottling techniques up to scratch h34r: :chug: h34r:


----------



## mfeighan (7/12/12)

its because bottles are obsolete to keggers


----------



## krausenhaus (7/12/12)

Crisis averted, after cleaning it and tightening all the connections she seems to be working like a trooper now. Won't know for sure until someone cracks a bottle though.

Had to stop after 10 cos I've got a wedding to go to, but will do the rest tomorrow. If we come up one or two short, some lucky swappers will have to get a present from IBS.


----------



## drew9242 (7/12/12)

Mikey said:


> its because bottles are obsolete to keggers



I know, i had to go out and buy 30 Pet bottles. Bloody cost me $30 just for that. Then took me about 2 and half hours to get in the right frame of mind to bottle. Then a hour to work out how much priming sugar was needed. Finally we get our act into gear and im to pissed because i have been drinking the whole time while i was working this out. Ohh well have to try again tommorow. By the end of the week we finally completed the challange. <_<


----------



## thanme (7/12/12)

Do we rock up at 12 tomorrow, or are we doing the swap before that??


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/12/12)

NME said:


> Do we rock up at 12 tomorrow, or are we doing the swap before that??


If you get here early I will not be here as I have food to pick up.
So swap will be about 1pm just before food.
Nev


----------



## cdbrown (7/12/12)

I'll be dropping my bottles off tomorrow morning just before 9 if that's ok? Saves me carrying it on the train. Probably won't get to the actual swap till after 1 - and I'll be thirsty!


----------



## jyo (7/12/12)

I'm pissed off. Just sampling now and my Special Bitter has thrown massive haze, so similarly when looking at me, don't judge it by its appearances.

Now.... what to wear? Hair and nails get done tomorrow and I may even shower for the event. Others?


----------



## sinkas (7/12/12)

HI 
Still need to bottle my BGSA, will do tonight,
dont have time to BBQ ribs and chooks,
but will bring along some stuff maybe elmars snags?
sorry about not getting the hand pump sorted for you nev, but I will try and bring it along
do you want us to bring chairs and glasses?

its tradition to give the host a bomber of a nice imported/craft beer, so pleasse no gage roads ipa...


----------



## Bizier (7/12/12)

sinkas said:


> so pleasse no gage roads ipa...


Hey watch it!


----------



## Fish13 (7/12/12)

I'm bring half a carton of the quiet American and puffing billy. also whoever gets the bottle with X on it tap me on the shoulder.


----------



## PistolPatch (7/12/12)

I'm all good for tomorrow Nev thanks to chauffeur Doogiechap 

I'll bring along chips/whatever and a swag of beers. The only keg I have with any volume in it would need some randalling, probably a lot B). If someone can tell me how to do that (or I can look it up I spose) I'll bring that keg, randall and hops.

Hope Mrs Dan is coming!

See you tomorrow guys :beer:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/12/12)

sinkas said:


> HI
> Still need to bottle my BGSA, will do tonight,
> dont have time to BBQ ribs and chooks,
> but will bring along some stuff maybe elmars snags?
> ...


Bring some snags if you like, BBQ is open to cook on. If the hand pump needs some lines bring them if possible as I dont know the sizes.
I have some backup plastic tumbers, I will be drinking from these if you have a special glass bring it.
There is bum height garden bed retainers around the whole area but if you like comfort bring a decky.
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/12/12)

PistolPatch said:


> I'll bring along chips/whatever and a swag of beers.
> Hope Mrs Dan is coming!


I hope so to B) 
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/12/12)

jyo said:


> I'm pissed off. Just sampling now and my Special Bitter has thrown massive haze, so similarly when looking at me, don't judge it by its appearances.
> 
> Now.... what to wear? Hair and nails get done tomorrow and I may even shower for the event. Others?


I am washing my best thongs for the day tonight, BillaBongs !
I am use to your Hazy beeers. Bloody Armadale water.
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/12/12)

cdbrown said:


> I'll be dropping my bottles off tomorrow morning just before 9 if that's ok? Saves me carrying it on the train. Probably won't get to the actual swap till after 1 - and I'll be thirsty!


Yes . If I am not here drop them in the man cave.
Nev


----------



## keifer33 (7/12/12)

damn just tasting my spare bottle atm...I think I may have calced the bulk priming a little off or there was more residual c02 than I had expected...its a very fizzy mild....


----------



## jyo (8/12/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I am washing my best thongs for the day tonight, BillaBongs !
> I am use to your Hazy beeers. Bloody Armadale water.
> Nev



Billabongs pfft...rich prick. Double plugger dragon thongs, mate!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/12/12)

jyo said:


> Billabongs pfft...rich prick. Double plugger dragon thongs, mate!


Ahh the Billa's give me blisters (Chinese ones at that).
Nev


----------



## drew9242 (8/12/12)

jyo said:


> I'm pissed off. Just sampling now and my Special Bitter has thrown massive haze, so similarly when looking at me, don't judge it by its appearances.
> 
> Now.... what to wear? Hair and nails get done tomorrow and I may even shower for the event. Others?



Have made me are up here with swap beers. Took a few others as well but they need to settle a bit. Now to finish the labels off and enjoy a beer.


----------



## drew9242 (8/12/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Ahh the Billa's give me blisters (Chinese ones at that).
> Nev



Cheap target thongs all the way.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/12/12)

And The Golliwog Black is in the bottle, == Thanks Frankenbottler Burgamiester.


----------



## drew9242 (8/12/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> And The Golliwog Black is in the bottle, == Thanks Frankenbottler Burgamiester.



So is the frakenmiester still alive? You must have fornicated it by now.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/12/12)

Drew9242 said:


> So is the frakenmiester still alive? You must have fornicated it by now.


No it lives and is on top of the dispense fridge.
I nearly fornicated the beast but it just spat beer at me.
Nev


----------



## Doogiechap (8/12/12)

Just finished the labels on my 'IRA'
Sorry, bottle carbed yesterday so won't be ready for consumption till Feb.........
I grabbed a Growler of the Green Flash Double Stout and the Mikkler Hop Burn High to check out with you all but  
Can't wait !!


----------



## Katherine (8/12/12)

i said hello to the QLD mob be rude not to say hello to the WA ... see everyone still brewing I miss it heaps... Sinkas lite ice what is that? See Nev your brewing to your true style... but eating fish? hope all is well with you all... im silly happy and drinking pure blonde...


----------



## Katherine (8/12/12)

I knew i had to re look....Octabock/bgsa LOl....


----------



## drew9242 (8/12/12)

Good morning Katie. Welcome back, so you coming down for a pure blonde this arvo?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/12/12)

Hi Katie
Catch up some time ?
Ok the rest of you, :super: time to party.
Nev


----------



## Fish13 (8/12/12)

I'm bringing cake/cheese cake for later on. 

Any preferences?


----------



## WitWonder (8/12/12)

Cheese cake?

I think Dave's bringing some biltong.


----------



## sinkas (8/12/12)

well mine is bottled and not ready to drink,


----------



## PistolPatch (8/12/12)

Randall made! It took 5 minutes - a bit like the beer I'll bring to run through it. Trust me, that beer can only get better .

Bringing some decent beers as well Nev - 6 different beers, all neatly labelled with what I thought was indelible ink until I wiped the bottles down. So, make that 6 mystery beers in 12 bottles :blink:.


----------



## dent (8/12/12)

You guys better be prepared to drink; The keg fridge is full of kegs already so you will have to consume them to make room for additional kegs. Life is hard.


----------



## jyo (8/12/12)

dent said:


> You guys better be prepared to drink; The keg fridge is full of kegs already so you will have to consume them to make room for additional kegs. Life is hard.



I'm prepared to drink, mate! Just had a sample glass to prime the body.
Just had to blend the mini keg with 3/4 of English Bitter and 1/4 American Amber as the Bitter blew!! Oh well, it should still be an interesting beer.


----------



## Fish13 (8/12/12)

Ill be there about 2. Bloody trains


----------



## mika (8/12/12)

I'm heading to Nev's in about 5minutes to pick up some bits and pieces. Anyone who's got their shit sorted and wants a lift between Gosnells and Nev's, send PM now !
Won't be staying for the festivities unfortunately.


----------



## thanme (8/12/12)

Just finished bottling. Fresh as bro!! Time to clean myself up and get my ass over there.


----------



## kixbooty (8/12/12)

Krausenhaus and I probably won't be there until about 3pm. Sorry


----------



## WitWonder (8/12/12)

Thanks to the host and all those who cooked and provided food today. Was a good arvo!  :chug:

Oh and special mention to Doug for the Mikella. Mmmmmmmm beery goodness


----------



## jyo (8/12/12)

I am hom though wish I was still there.

On ya Nev. 'Twas a Great night, mate.


----------



## Fish13 (9/12/12)

Yeap hats off to nev! for an awesome day! glad to make it through the day!


----------



## Florian (9/12/12)

Answer your skype call, Dudes.

EDIT: just realised you'read all home already? Seriously? It's only 9:21


----------



## Doogiechap (9/12/12)

Many many thanks Nev for all of your hard work. 
The Mussels were heavenly.
The best before 2006 mild Ale was 'interesting'
The spit was pure art.
The company was awesome.
Thanks all, a great day indeed !!
Cheers
Doug


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (9/12/12)

Can't believe you bunch of limp dinks are already over , it must be true what they say about the sand groppers . 
Weak as piss ...


----------



## PistolPatch (9/12/12)

Hold on Ned, turn your skype on, I'm about to give you a crack


----------



## jyo (9/12/12)

Wow. 

'They' are clearly an intelligent lot.
Gropping is rad. 




FNQ Bunyip said:


> Can't believe you bunch of limp dinks are already over , it must be true what 'they' say about the sand groppers .
> Weak as piss ...
> 
> Your properly all ******* asylum seekers and should be sent bake to Afghanistan anyway


----------



## Bizier (9/12/12)

Cheers Nev, had fun. I feel great for eight plus hours of drinking.


----------



## jyo (9/12/12)

I love you FNQ


----------



## thanme (9/12/12)

Awesome time! Bummed I couldn't stay longer. I think the WA home brewing community has some pretty awesome people. 
So which beers can I drink now?


----------



## krausenhaus (9/12/12)

Great day Nev, thanks heaps.

Everyone we met was cool and we had an awesome day, hope you enjoyed the mussels..

Just a reminder to DRINK THE ONE WITH GARY BUSEY'S HEAD ON IT ASAP, because chances are you got an undercarbed one and she definitely ain't going to get better with age, given the oxidation we introduced.

Hopefully next year we will have sussed out the bottling thing.

By the way NME, we just knocked off your brown ale, really enjoyed it!


----------



## Doogiechap (9/12/12)

We can set up another thread for tasting or start here if you all want ?

For a start perhaps a list of what to drink when ?

I Nev - Dark Lager 
II Krausenhaus CoFiRmEd *Drink NOW !!*
III- jyo- 
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier 
V - Zig - Czech Pils -
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - 
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - 
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA 
X - WW; Belgian DSA 
XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale. 
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch
XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale 
XIV -Ciro-
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout -
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - 
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red *Best to leave till Feb*
XVIII - stormahead - 
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA 
XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 
XXI - NME - American Brown -
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - 
XXIII - Aces High - English brown ale 
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel - 
XXV - Bizier -


----------



## WitWonder (9/12/12)

Doogiechap said:


> We can set up another thread for tasting or start here if you all want ?



See new thread...


----------



## davidiemma (9/12/12)

Cheers for Hosting Nev - was a great day. 

Nice to meet everyone and thanks for all the generous sharing of great beers and food. I had to restrain myself from those baked mussels - delicious! 
No restraint on the beer drinking though, luckily home brew hangovers don't hurt so much. 
Thanks for the cap Nev, were we supposed to purchase those? Add it to my next order :lol: 
My Belgian strong is undercarbed I think, whack a carb cap on if you have one
Good people Good times.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/12/12)

Thanks for coming, it was a truly great day/evening.
Food was good especially the Tofu lemon grass and chilli  , baked mussels were a very close second.
Good beers good food good company.
And the girls were beautiful  
Who is hosting next years bash ?

Nev


----------



## Aces High (9/12/12)

Awesome day Nev

My dark ale can be drunk now


I Nev - Dark Lager 
II Krausenhaus CoFiRmEd *Drink NOW !!*
III- jyo- 
IV cdbrown - Northern German Altbier 
V - Zig - Czech Pils -
VI - keifer33 - Some 10 Min IPA - 
VII - Drew's Brew's - Vienna Lager -
VIII- Fish13 - munich lager. - 
IX - Ledgenko - Either a crack at an Trappist Ale or a extra strong IPA 
X - WW; Belgian DSA 
XI willigan - US/kiwi pale ale. 
XII - Bada Bing Brewery - Kolsch
XIII Spoonta - English Pale Ale 
XIV -Ciro-
XV - malt_shovel - Chocolate Oatmeal Stout -
XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - 
XVII - Doogiechap - Oirish Red *Best to leave till Feb*
XVIII - stormahead - 
XIX - Drew9242 - Belgian DSA 
XX- sinkas - Octabock/bgsa 
XXI - NME - American Brown -
XXII -Dave - Belgian Strong. - 
XXIII - Aces High - Cascadian dark ale *Drink NOW !!* 
XXIV - Mitch_76 - Munich Dunkel - 
XXV - Bizier -


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (9/12/12)

Here's a funny one. The Kolsch might actually not be the Kolsch. Just checked my beer lines and looks like I have bottled a pils instead. Still can't be 100% sure so anybody who got my kolsch - look out, it could be anything at this stage.
The hefe is a definate hefe - definately. 

Good day Nev. Sorry I had to go ninja but I just miss snowtown so much.
Nice putting some faces to tags
Cheers
BBB


----------



## sinkas (9/12/12)

Well Done Nev, thanks for hosting
cant wait to clone that tap beer #2, just need to find some suitable dog shit to mash in with.....

whos beers are the two unlabled ones, and what are they?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/12/12)

sinkas said:


> Well Done Nev, thanks for hosting
> cant wait to clone that tap beer #2, just need to find some suitable dog shit to mash in with.....
> 
> whos beers are the two unlabled ones, and what are they?


Legenkos is un labled, not sure if its the same as he listed.


----------



## thanme (9/12/12)

krausenhaus said:


> Great day Nev, thanks heaps.
> 
> Everyone we met was cool and we had an awesome day, hope you enjoyed the mussels..
> 
> ...




Thanks mate! Glad to hear it 
I have yours in the fridge awaiting consumption this arvo


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/12/12)

Umm hair of the dog time for me !
Lots of excess swap beers to consume :chug: 
Nev


----------



## kixbooty (9/12/12)

was great to meet everybody and talk about brewing all day. 

thanks for all the great beer.

and thanks to Nev, you son of a gun!!!!


----------



## dent (9/12/12)

Looks like 21/25? Impressive quantity still.


----------



## mfeighan (9/12/12)

Yeah thanks nev for hosting, it was great to meet everyone

XVI - Mikey - Oktoberfest - DRINK NOW


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/12/12)

kixbooty said:


> was great to meet everybody and talk about brewing all day.
> 
> thanks for all the great beer.
> 
> and thanks to Nev, you son of a gun!!!!


No problems nice to meet a brewing pomy sheila  
Nev


----------



## malt_shovel (9/12/12)

Cheers Nev for hosting and for everyone who contributed to the consumables.


----------



## drew9242 (9/12/12)

Have made it back home finally. Was a great arvo and night. Looking forward to trying some beers. Got yours in the fridge now krasenhaus. 

Thanks nev and all involved with food and beer. So when the next one?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/12/12)

Drew9242 said:


> Thanks nev and all involved with food and beer. So when the next one?


I was thinking the same . And where ?
Nev


----------



## drew9242 (9/12/12)

Well you could do it here. But I doubt many people want to drive all that way?


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (9/12/12)

Dunno about you guys but having it a bit earlier in say October or April might be better????? Still warm enough but not in middle of the silly season??? Thoughts??
I vote Nev's, the house might be finished by then :blink: 
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Fish13 (9/12/12)

link to tasting thread?


----------



## PistolPatch (9/12/12)

Here you go Fish... WA Christmas Case Swap 2012 Tasting Notes

Hey Nev, thanks for a great one mate :super:. Top job! Hope the cleaning up didn't take you all day . Cheers to you and the others for the food and beers. (Note that this does _not_ include the bacon beer - lol!!!)

Great to meet so many new brewers while catching up with the usual suspects. Can't beat that. Cheers to you all and have a great Christmas :icon_cheers:


----------



## thanme (9/12/12)

I think my hand got put up for next year. Will need to work it out logistically, but I definitely have the space. The missus doesn't seem to care, but she's never actually been to one of these events


----------



## keifer33 (9/12/12)

Great work on yesterday Nev. Many good beers where drunk...some a bit meh [insert jlows beer] .

I was definitely struggling at the dinner I had to attend in the evening and considering the quality of beers consumed the thought of consuming Corona was devastating.


----------



## Spoonta (9/12/12)

thanks nev great day and thank you all


----------



## jyo (10/12/12)

keifer33 said:


> Great work on yesterday Nev. Many good beers where drunk...some a bit meh [insert jlows beer] .



Hey! My first go at blending= brain fart...fail :lol: 

Top effort Nev. It was great. My thongs and feet were covered in stout when I got home so I know I had a great time. I forgot to crank out the potato salad so I guess what I am eating for lunch for the next few days.

Cheers.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/12/12)

jyo said:


> Hey! My first go at blending= brain fart...fail :lol:
> 
> Top effort Nev. It was great. My thongs and feet were covered in stout when I got home so I know I had a great time. I forgot to crank out the potato salad so I guess what I am eating for lunch for the next few days.
> 
> Cheers.


I had the sticky thong syndrome happening too.
Save the tatoe salad for next year :icon_vomit: 
Nev


----------



## Stormahead (10/12/12)

Great arvo Nev, great catchup and chance to meet some new faces


----------



## Bizier (10/12/12)

kixbooty said:


> was great to meet everybody and talk about brewing all day.
> 
> thanks for all the great beer.
> 
> and thanks to Nev, you son of a gun!!!!


You would have got full points, but you broke out Abba... krausenhouse gets dragged down also by association. I thought a beard like that might have been metal... but it could easily be Swedish pop.


----------



## BrewJapan (10/12/12)

Thanks for letting us non-swappers in on the party. It was great putting faces to names.
Some nice beer came out of that kegerator during the day, and the mussels were outstanding.

I also salute your cake-designing daughter.


----------



## kixbooty (10/12/12)

Bizier said:


> You would have got full points, but you broke out Abba... krausenhouse gets dragged down also by association. I thought a beard like that might have been metal... but it could easily be Swedish pop.



Hahaha don't blame him for my mistakes! He barely spoke to me the whole way home except for every 5 minutes when he turned to me and said "Abba? Really?".

I would much prefer to be remembered for my mussels!


----------



## drew9242 (10/12/12)

kixbooty said:


> Hahaha don't blame him for my mistakes! He barely spoke to me the whole way home except for every 5 minutes when he turned to me and said "Abba? Really?".
> 
> I would much prefer to be remembered for my mussels!



Oh dear abba, really that is your choice of music? Wouldn't have picked it. Would have tried keeping that secret.


----------



## krausenhaus (10/12/12)

Bizier said:


> You would have got full points, but you broke out Abba... krausenhouse gets dragged down also by association. I thought a beard like that might have been metal... but it could easily be Swedish pop.



You're right, I do actually refer to my beard as "the Bjorn" in private..

I was hanging for some Waterloo but I had to get Sara to put it on for me, she usually gets away with it. I'll leave my iPod at home next year.


----------



## mfeighan (11/12/12)

kixbooty said:


> I would much prefer to be remembered for my mussels!



Mussels were awesome, let me know your recipe if you wanna share


----------



## Neanderthal (12/4/13)

Did this get organized for 2013?


----------

